# 2009: Weekly competitions results & rankings



## MatsBergsten (Apr 3, 2009)

The results should perhaps be given here instead of in each thread.

As for the totals I hope they are ok. Rankings should perhaps be 
calculated from a mean of best results (eg. 5 best or 10 best weeks)
instead of sums.

But this will do for now. Comments and suggestions and corrections are welcome.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 3, 2009)

*Summary for the first 13 weeks*

*Grand total*

2394 Mike Hughey
1907 AvGalen
1836 trying-to-speedcube...
1144 Ellis
1042 MTGjumper
1026 Kian
894 fazrulz
824 Sa967St
750 Vault312
651 MatsBergsten
623 not_kevin
576 ExoCorsair
565 hippofluff
555 cookingfat
524 Yalow
489 Ville Seppänen
425 Benny
424 Jude
391 MistArts
390 byu
385 msemtd
366 qqwref
354 mande
349 Escher
346 PeterV
308 Goater
305 EmersonHerrmann
302 oyyq99999
297 Edam
294 cuBerBruce
292 Edmund
267 SimonWestlund
247 Jacco
210 rahulkadukar
197 pjk
194 Sir E Brum
176 kippy33
176 Erik
170 ConnorCuber
164 Gparker
150 erc
140 guusrs
139 maxcube
136 ananbc
120 tsaoenator
116 Lord Voldemort
116 Fobo911
107 fanwuq
98 Henxu
95 Rubixcubematt
84 TobiasDaneels
84 Mats Valk
79 snowmous
79 VirKill
77 Yes, We Can!
74 jcuber
72 happa95
72 Derrick Eide17
71 Ryanrex116
70 Mirek
66 waffle=ijm
63 Zava
60 James Kobel
59 Henrik
58 Garmon
56 slncuber21
54 bubblebuddy73
53 Lemuel Manalo
46 Worms
46 JohnnyA
43 IamWEB
43 gavnasty
41 TheBB
41 Koen
39 rachmaninovian
37 jsh33
37 Micael
36 coinman
30 Odin
29 abr71310
28 cmhardw
26 36duong
23 tim
22 DAE_JA_VOO
22 Crossed
20 Matthew
20 wzrds3
19 Karthik
17 mpohl100
15 shoot1510
15 joey
14 h5n1
14 martian
14 vloc15
12 ender9994
11 alifiantoadinugroho
10 StefanPochmann
8 kjeldsen
8 bour1992
8 Pedro
7 Novriil
7 Rodrigomaga2
6 krazedkat
4 Rebecca Hughey

*2x2x2*

241 MTGjumper
174 trying-to-speedcube...
162 Kian
148 AvGalen
145 fazrulz
141 MistArts
135 Jude
124 Yalow
120 Vault312
115 Ellis
101 Mike Hughey
96 Escher
90 not_kevin
90 ExoCorsair
88 PeterV
80 hippofluff
78 Edmund
56 Ville Seppänen
47 Jacco
47 Edam
46 Worms
46 Erik
43 SimonWestlund
39 Yes, We Can!
39 Sir E Brum
39 erc
37 msemtd
36 maxcube
36 cookingfat
35 qqwref
31 ConnorCuber
30 Gparker
29 MatsBergsten
25 TobiasDaneels
25 Benny
24 Mats Valk
22 Lord Voldemort
22 Derrick Eide17
20 Matthew
20 Garmon
16 Henrik
16 bubblebuddy73
15 Henxu
15 kippy33
14 James Kobel
14 waffle=ijm
14 byu
13 snowmous
13 slncuber21
12 rahulkadukar
11 Ryanrex116
10 EmersonHerrmann
10 oyyq99999
9 Lemuel Manalo
8 VirKill
8 Rubixcubematt
7 wzrds3
7 mande
7 Crossed
7 Koen
6 36duong
5 coinman
4 abr71310

*3x3x3 *

374 Sa967St
360 MTGjumper
269 trying-to-speedcube...
250 Ellis
246 Kian
211 fazrulz
180 AvGalen
162 Mike Hughey
160 Edam
159 ExoCorsair
148 Benny
140 byu
136 ananbc
129 not_kevin
128 Yalow
125 hippofluff
124 MistArts
121 cookingfat
117 PeterV
106 Edmund
92 mande
91 Vault312
88 Goater
88 pjk
85 Escher
85 Jude
83 Fobo911
69 Ville Seppänen
69 ConnorCuber
67 kippy33
63 Lord Voldemort
61 Sir E Brum
60 Jacco
59 snowmous
58 SimonWestlund
56 msemtd
51 qqwref
49 EmersonHerrmann
48 tsaoenator
45 MatsBergsten
43 IamWEB
42 maxcube
41 JohnnyA
38 Yes, We Can!
37 jsh33
34 Gparker
33 Henxu
28 TheBB
28 Henrik
28 Erik
27 TobiasDaneels
25 Mats Valk
25 waffle=ijm
25 Odin
25 erc
24 Rubixcubematt
23 bubblebuddy73
22 DAE_JA_VOO
22 rahulkadukar
21 gavnasty
20 oyyq99999
19 Karthik
19 Micael
18 abr71310
17 rachmaninovian
16 jcuber
16 Garmon
15 Crossed
14 h5n1
14 martian
14 Lemuel Manalo
14 vloc15
13 VirKill
13 36duong
12 ender9994
12 slncuber21
12 coinman
11 alifiantoadinugroho
10 shoot1510
9 happa95
8 wzrds3
8 kjeldsen
8 bour1992
8 Koen
7 Novriil
7 James Kobel
7 Rodrigomaga2
7 Ryanrex116
6 krazedkat

*4x4x4*

223 MTGjumper
222 trying-to-speedcube...
167 AvGalen
165 Ellis
151 Mike Hughey
136 Kian
100 ExoCorsair
100 cookingfat
94 fazrulz
81 Benny
80 pjk
79 not_kevin
76 EmersonHerrmann
72 PeterV
71 Vault312
69 hippofluff
59 msemtd
58 Escher
55 kippy33
50 MatsBergsten
50 Jacco
50 Sa967St
43 qqwref
42 Yalow
41 tsaoenator
39 Ville Seppänen
36 SimonWestlund
29 Jude
28 maxcube
28 Sir E Brum
26 Erik
23 byu
23 MistArts
22 rachmaninovian
21 Mats Valk
20 TobiasDaneels
20 ConnorCuber
19 rahulkadukar
19 slncuber21
17 oyyq99999
16 erc
15 Henxu
12 VirKill
11 jcuber
10 waffle=ijm
10 Rubixcubematt
9 Gparker
8 Ryanrex116
7 Lord Voldemort
7 snowmous
7 Lemuel Manalo
6 James Kobel
5 coinman

*5x5x5*

185 trying-to-speedcube...
152 AvGalen
143 Ellis
136 Mike Hughey
131 Kian
89 ExoCorsair
82 Benny
73 fazrulz
69 not_kevin
67 msemtd
47 hippofluff
42 MatsBergsten
42 Vault312
38 Edam
35 qqwref
32 cookingfat
29 pjk
28 Zava
27 EmersonHerrmann
27 Jacco
21 Jude
18 rahulkadukar
18 Erik
14 Mats Valk
14 Sa967St
12 Ville Seppänen
12 oyyq99999
10 jcuber
10 SimonWestlund
9 coinman
9 ConnorCuber
8 waffle=ijm
8 slncuber21
7 Ryanrex116
6 fanwuq
6 gavnasty

*6x6x6*

106 AvGalen
94 Mike Hughey
62 Ellis
48 trying-to-speedcube...
22 qqwref
18 Benny
9 oyyq99999
8 jcuber
7 rahulkadukar
7 ExoCorsair
7 Garmon

*7x7x7*

124 AvGalen
122 Mike Hughey
73 msemtd
57 trying-to-speedcube...
55 not_kevin
53 Ellis
44 Benny
28 qqwref
18 fazrulz
13 Ville Seppänen
11 jcuber
10 oyyq99999
10 StefanPochmann
9 rahulkadukar
9 cuBerBruce
9 Edam
8 ExoCorsair

*3x3 one handed*

194 Sa967St
140 trying-to-speedcube...
127 AvGalen
120 Mike Hughey
116 EmersonHerrmann
84 Kian
83 not_kevin
70 mande
57 fazrulz
54 Jude
52 hippofluff
45 Goater
45 MTGjumper
44 ExoCorsair
43 Edmund
42 Ville Seppänen
42 Vault312
36 Yalow
36 Edam
34 Escher
34 qqwref
34 MistArts
31 tsaoenator
30 SimonWestlund
25 Jacco
22 ConnorCuber
21 Henxu
20 maxcube
19 fanwuq
17 Benny
17 Fobo911
16 Zava
16 Erik
15 bubblebuddy73
15 erc
14 Lord Voldemort
12 TobiasDaneels
12 VirKill
12 Garmon
11 Gparker
11 oyyq99999
10 rahulkadukar
9 waffle=ijm
9 gavnasty
7 abr71310
7 Lemuel Manalo
6 James Kobel
6 Sir E Brum
6 Ellis
6 byu
5 Odin
5 Ryanrex116

*3x3 with feet*

58 Mike Hughey
12 Vault312
11 rahulkadukar
7 Ville Seppänen
5 msemtd
5 oyyq99999
5 byu
5 Edam

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

108 Mike Hughey
64 AvGalen
63 trying-to-speedcube...
52 Yalow
45 fazrulz
44 MatsBergsten
42 Edmund
35 Escher
34 Ville Seppänen
25 ExoCorsair
21 cookingfat
18 Derrick Eide17
16 kippy33
15 qqwref
15 fanwuq
14 rahulkadukar
13 maxcube
11 Vault312
10 Ellis
8 VirKill
8 byu
7 oyyq99999
7 ConnorCuber
5 erc
4 Gparker
4 Jacco

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

203 Mike Hughey
185 Sa967St
124 MatsBergsten
104 cookingfat
104 trying-to-speedcube...
91 Ellis
88 byu
87 AvGalen
83 mande
66 Ville Seppänen
62 Kian
51 not_kevin
50 happa95
47 Sir E Brum
41 Goater
37 Rubixcubematt
35 Jude
32 Derrick Eide17
28 Yalow
25 SimonWestlund
23 kippy33
21 Vault312
21 fanwuq
20 rahulkadukar
19 Jacco
18 fazrulz
18 Micael
16 cmhardw
16 VirKill
15 Henrik
15 oyyq99999
15 joey
13 TheBB
11 Lemuel Manalo
9 Gparker
7 cuBerBruce

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

121 Mike Hughey
81 MatsBergsten
52 Ville Seppänen
24 oyyq99999
16 byu
16 Rubixcubematt
9 Jude
8 rahulkadukar

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

142 Mike Hughey
104 MatsBergsten
44 Ville Seppänen
30 oyyq99999
12 cmhardw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*

48 Mike Hughey
12 oyyq99999
12 trying-to-speedcube...

*7x7x7 Blindfolded *

42 Mike Hughey
14 oyyq99999
14 trying-to-speedcube...

*3x3 Multi blind*

157 Mike Hughey
78 MatsBergsten
32 Gparker
23 tim
19 Zava
18 Goater
16 trying-to-speedcube...
13 happa95
13 Kian
12 mande
12 Ville Seppänen
11 rahulkadukar
11 oyyq99999
10 VirKill
10 byu
8 Pedro
6 not_kevin
5 Vault312
4 Yalow

*3x3 Match the scramble*

74 AvGalen
46 trying-to-speedcube...
30 cookingfat
29 mande
22 Goater
19 Mike Hughey
16 Fobo911
15 rahulkadukar
15 fazrulz
14 Vault312
13 Ellis
10 qqwref
7 SimonWestlund
7 gavnasty
6 oyyq99999
6 byu
5 MatsBergsten
5 MistArts

*2-3-4 Relay*

94 trying-to-speedcube...
87 Ellis
81 AvGalen
80 Kian
61 fazrulz
58 MTGjumper
44 hippofluff
35 Yalow
35 PeterV
28 Escher
28 Vault312
25 qqwref
23 SimonWestlund
23 ExoCorsair
23 Mike Hughey
22 cookingfat
21 MatsBergsten
16 Gparker
16 Edmund
14 Henxu
13 EmersonHerrmann
11 rahulkadukar
10 jcuber
9 MistArts
8 Ville Seppänen
8 Jude
7 Sir E Brum
7 Koen
7 oyyq99999
5 Lord Voldemort
5 Lemuel Manalo
4 msemtd
4 byu
3 36duong
3 Ryanrex116

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

83 trying-to-speedcube...
78 AvGalen
69 Ellis
65 Kian
48 fazrulz
28 hippofluff
28 MatsBergsten
26 Mike Hughey
23 qqwref
21 cookingfat
20 ExoCorsair
18 Vault312
12 rahulkadukar
10 Benny
8 jcuber
8 MistArts
7 Gparker
6 SimonWestlund
6 Ville Seppänen
6 oyyq99999
5 Lord Voldemort
4 Ryanrex116

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*

55 AvGalen
32 trying-to-speedcube...
28 Ellis
11 Mike Hughey
6 oyyq99999
5 rahulkadukar
5 qqwref

*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*

60 AvGalen
26 Ellis
12 Mike Hughey
10 qqwref
9 trying-to-speedcube...
6 rahulkadukar
6 oyyq99999

*Magic*

37 AvGalen
34 PeterV
32 Mike Hughey
24 hippofluff
23 byu
19 Vault312
18 fazrulz
12 Yalow
7 Edmund
7 Ryanrex116
5 oyyq99999
4 slncuber21
4 Jude
3 coinman
2 shoot1510
2 Rebecca Hughey
2 Edam
2 Kian

*Master Magic*

38 Mike Hughey
29 AvGalen
4 oyyq99999
3 Ryanrex116
2 Rebecca Hughey
2 36duong
2 coinman

*Snake*

43 cookingfat
16 hippofluff
15 msemtd
4 SimonWestlund
4 Vault312
3 shoot1510
2 Ville Seppänen
2 36duong
2 oyyq99999
2 Ryanrex116

*Clock*

47 Vault312
46 AvGalen
41 Mike Hughey
10 qqwref
5 Koen
3 oyyq99999
3 MistArts

*Pyraminx*

63 Yalow
58 AvGalen
53 Mike Hughey
46 hippofluff
32 Goater
25 cookingfat
20 Jude
19 erc
13 Escher
13 fazrulz
12 msemtd
9 fanwuq
8 Erik
7 Vault312
5 wzrds3
5 SimonWestlund
5 MistArts
4 oyyq99999
3 Garmon

*Megaminx*

91 Mike Hughey
82 AvGalen
71 trying-to-speedcube...
57 msemtd
30 fazrulz
19 Jude
13 hippofluff
12 Vault312
12 ConnorCuber
10 SimonWestlund
9 oyyq99999
8 Ryanrex116
7 not_kevin
6 Sir E Brum
5 JohnnyA
5 MTGjumper

*Square-1*

110 MTGjumper
99 Mike Hughey
78 Vault312
75 AvGalen
54 not_kevin
35 fazrulz
31 erc
30 Kian
29 trying-to-speedcube...
26 Ellis
21 hippofluff
20 qqwref
20 Erik
19 byu
12 James Kobel
10 SimonWestlund
7 oyyq99999
7 Sa967St
6 Ryanrex116
5 cuBerBruce
5 Jude

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

165 Mike Hughey
140 guusrs
129 cuBerBruce
92 Vault312
85 trying-to-speedcube...
77 AvGalen
70 Mirek
62 Goater
61 mande
27 Ville Seppänen
19 MistArts
17 mpohl100
15 James Kobel
15 Jacco
15 Kian
14 EmersonHerrmann
14 Koen
14 oyyq99999
14 Erik
13 fazrulz
12 Gparker
12 byu
11 ExoCorsair

*4x4x4 fewest moves*

144 cuBerBruce
83 trying-to-speedcube...
37 fanwuq
20 MistArts
18 Mike Hughey
16 Vault312
16 oyyq99999
16 byu


----------



## Ellis (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome Mats, thanks!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 3, 2009)

Well Rank 34 I have to get in the top 20 by the end of June


----------



## byu (Apr 3, 2009)

Yay! I'm in the Top 20 for the weekly comp (just barely )


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh yay I am 5th for one-handed haha


----------



## Edmund (Apr 3, 2009)

i have really no chance of winning except in Magic. It's time to fix the magics


----------



## Escher (Apr 3, 2009)

considering that i've only competed in about a third of the competitions, I'm doing reasonably well. I knew I should've been regularly competing earlier this year!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 4, 2009)

3/104... Wow 

Of course, this has to be stickied, just like the similar threads of 2008 and 2007.

Oh, and I am so going to win Megaminx next quarter!


----------



## Gparker (Apr 4, 2009)

wow, im in 40th and i only competed in 2 competitions so far, i think. Im near the top for multi! i need to get more cubes.. and sometimes i wish mike wasnt doing so many cubes every week


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 4, 2009)

cool, 14th place, and somehow I came 4th in 3x3x3 BLD, 3rd in MTS, and 1st place for snake (by quite some way)

I like this 'points for turning up' system.

I have just got another 3x3x3 cube so I may try multi bld for the first time ever.


----------



## mande (Apr 4, 2009)

23rd with mostly events involving only 3x3...ok. But now I have a 4x4 and 2x2 too, so I'll do most events involving them as well!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 4, 2009)

I should participate more. Too bad I left all my cubes at home after spring break.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2009)

*Results week 14-26 summed up*

*Grand total*

2851 Mike Hughey
2708 trying-to-speedcube...
2572 fazrulz
2180 Vault312
1983 SimonWestlund
1815 AvGalen
1693 MTGjumper
1400 Kian
1311 Sa967St
1132 Jai
1079 byu
1060 MatsBergsten
894 Edmund
870 Escher
864 Yalow
840 Edam
838 elimescube
832 Ellis
800 cookingfat
764 waffle = ijm
690 alifiantoadinugroho
631 msemtd
613 Lord Voldemort
581 fanwuq
544 Yes, We Can!
541 MistArts
536 rickcube
488 masterofthebass
450 PeterV
424 Erik
411 mande
369 maxcube
365 rwcinoto
279 John Lee
275 marineasalia
272 guusrs
267 hippofluff
265 rahulkadukar
264 Tortin
262 cmhardw
248 gavnasty
245 luisgepeto
239 ManasijV
238 ender9994
237 Rubixcubematt
234 Gparker
231 pjk
224 tsaoenator
195 qqwref
176 Odder
162 Max Neitzel
157 jcuber
152 cuBerBruce
145 blah
139 mcciff2112
131 salshort
127 ConnorCuber
125 Lumej
114 JTW2007
108 Bogyo
107 Mossar
104 Kev43
102 snowmous
100 EmersonHerrmann
99 Thompson
95 ThatGuy
92 anderson26
92 Mirek
91 Jebediah54
88 happa95
77 PM 1729
75 stray
71 James Kobel
70 vvtopkar
68 Novriil
65 Feanaro
56 imaghost
53 Jude
46 Am1n-
45 Vulosity
45 Garmon
42 kippy33
40 Tiw
40 vloc15
39 Txarli
34 tothmate
34 rachmaninovian
33 Laetitia
31 isaacthecuber
31 jsh33
30 liljthedude
29 Scigatt
27 JoseRubik
26 tim
25 shoot1510
23 ExoCorsair
21 Neroflux
20 slncuber21
19 qazefth
18 Roux-er
18 Ryanrex116
18 the1lord5
18 KJiptner
16 Fishcake
16 DAE_JA_VOO
15 deepSubDiver
15 wrbcube4
13 Streetcuber
13 Henrik
12 kickinwing2112
11 Stachuk1992
11 thinkdifferent
11 Rubiks560
9 Shaden Smith
8 Yoshikee
7 spdcbr

*2x2x2*

361 fazrulz
351 Vault312
339 Edmund
332 MTGjumper
316 Escher
299 Yalow
285 trying-to-speedcube...
254 Jai
235 SimonWestlund
207 MistArts
200 Kian
157 Yes, We Can!
152 Mike Hughey
149 AvGalen
142 waffle = ijm
137 Lord Voldemort
137 cookingfat
122 byu
117 elimescube
117 alifiantoadinugroho
113 Erik
111 PeterV
102 Gparker
98 rickcube
98 luisgepeto
72 Edam
68 rwcinoto
60 Ellis
57 ender9994
56 masterofthebass
52 msemtd
50 maxcube
47 MatsBergsten
45 Odder
42 hippofluff
40 vvtopkar
40 marineasalia
40 Rubixcubematt
31 ThatGuy
29 fanwuq
27 John Lee
27 ConnorCuber
27 James Kobel
24 imaghost
24 Mossar
23 Garmon
22 jcuber
21 mande
20 Thompson
20 Kev43
20 Bogyo
20 rahulkadukar
19 anderson26
18 Ryanrex116
17 kippy33
17 Vulosity
17 qqwref
16 salshort
15 Lumej
15 wrbcube4
14 Laetitia
13 Roux-er
12 mcciff2112
12 snowmous
11 Stachuk1992
11 slncuber21
10 JTW2007
5 the1lord5
5 Tiw
4 liljthedude
3 Sa967St

*3x3x3 *

424 MTGjumper
419 fazrulz
342 Jai
334 trying-to-speedcube...
327 SimonWestlund
317 Sa967St
305 Edmund
293 Escher
270 Kian
261 Vault312
248 byu
230 Yalow
205 Ellis
198 waffle = ijm
186 marineasalia
172 Edam
165 Lord Voldemort
163 Yes, We Can!
154 rickcube
152 Mike Hughey
144 Tortin
143 alifiantoadinugroho
134 pjk
133 elimescube
133 fanwuq
132 gavnasty
130 AvGalen
126 ManasijV
123 Max Neitzel
122 cmhardw
109 Erik
108 cookingfat
106 PeterV
101 tsaoenator
101 mande
100 maxcube
94 luisgepeto
94 Gparker
71 ender9994
69 masterofthebass
68 msemtd
64 MistArts
59 John Lee
58 snowmous
57 hippofluff
57 Rubixcubematt
56 MatsBergsten
55 rwcinoto
50 Odder
49 mcciff2112
46 Jebediah54
43 PM 1729
42 JTW2007
41 ThatGuy
40 vloc15
36 Thompson
35 blah
33 Feanaro
31 isaacthecuber
31 jsh33
30 vvtopkar
29 Lumej
28 Vulosity
28 qqwref
27 JoseRubik
27 ConnorCuber
26 guusrs
25 Kev43
25 kippy33
24 Mossar
24 Bogyo
23 anderson26
23 ExoCorsair
22 Garmon
22 Jude
21 shoot1510
19 imaghost
19 qazefth
19 tothmate
18 salshort
16 Fishcake
16 DAE_JA_VOO
15 Tiw
15 Novriil
14 Scigatt
13 Streetcuber
13 rahulkadukar
12 kickinwing2112
12 rachmaninovian
11 thinkdifferent
11 Rubiks560
9 James Kobel
8 Yoshikee
7 the1lord5
7 spdcbr
5 Am1n-
4 liljthedude
4 slncuber21

*4x4x4*

306 fazrulz
279 trying-to-speedcube...
248 MTGjumper
222 SimonWestlund
215 Kian
204 Sa967St
177 Mike Hughey
170 Vault312
161 AvGalen
128 Ellis
126 waffle = ijm
113 byu
102 cookingfat
101 Jai
92 rickcube
92 Edam
87 alifiantoadinugroho
84 MatsBergsten
81 Yalow
79 elimescube
73 msemtd
72 Escher
64 maxcube
56 John Lee
54 jcuber
51 hippofluff
48 Erik
48 fanwuq
48 MistArts
45 masterofthebass
43 Yes, We Can!
42 rwcinoto
40 ConnorCuber
40 Lord Voldemort
38 PeterV
33 Max Neitzel
33 mcciff2112
27 JTW2007
27 snowmous
25 pjk
25 qqwref
25 tsaoenator
24 blah
24 Bogyo
24 mande
23 rahulkadukar
22 Thompson
22 rachmaninovian
22 marineasalia
21 Tortin
20 Rubixcubematt
19 ThatGuy
19 luisgepeto
18 Kev43
17 Lumej
14 Feanaro
14 Jebediah54
13 Mossar
13 anderson26
10 ender9994
9 Odder
7 imaghost
7 Scigatt
6 liljthedude
5 salshort

*5x5x5*

247 trying-to-speedcube...
235 fazrulz
170 Sa967St
165 Mike Hughey
155 MTGjumper
154 AvGalen
148 Kian
127 Edam
125 Ellis
113 Vault312
99 SimonWestlund
98 tsaoenator
85 elimescube
85 waffle = ijm
81 MatsBergsten
73 msemtd
73 cookingfat
49 jcuber
48 rickcube
47 Lord Voldemort
46 Jai
42 masterofthebass
35 Yes, We Can!
33 John Lee
28 Lumej
26 Rubixcubematt
23 JTW2007
23 MistArts
21 Am1n-
19 blah
19 mcciff2112
19 Bogyo
18 pjk
18 qqwref
18 rahulkadukar
15 PeterV
14 EmersonHerrmann
14 hippofluff
13 Tortin
10 rwcinoto
9 salshort
8 gavnasty
8 Laetitia
8 maxcube
8 Scigatt
7 liljthedude

*6x6x6*

111 AvGalen
107 Mike Hughey
66 trying-to-speedcube...
53 SimonWestlund
51 elimescube
42 msemtd
40 Vault312
37 Ellis
28 fazrulz
21 John Lee
21 masterofthebass
17 waffle = ijm
14 rahulkadukar
14 Edam
8 Am1n-
8 rwcinoto
8 Kian

*7x7x7*

143 Mike Hughey
124 AvGalen
107 msemtd
75 Edam
49 SimonWestlund
44 Ellis
43 trying-to-speedcube...
40 John Lee
34 fazrulz
28 elimescube
27 jcuber
26 Lord Voldemort
20 rahulkadukar
20 Kian
12 Am1n-
11 masterofthebass
11 Yes, We Can!
8 Lumej

*3x3 one handed*

244 fazrulz
216 Jai
215 trying-to-speedcube...
178 Sa967St
146 Edmund
135 Vault312
132 SimonWestlund
130 AvGalen
128 Mike Hughey
106 MTGjumper
91 Kian
90 Escher
86 EmersonHerrmann
85 alifiantoadinugroho
75 elimescube
70 gavnasty
65 Yalow
63 Lord Voldemort
62 Tortin
61 byu
53 fanwuq
53 mande
51 ManasijV
46 Erik
44 rwcinoto
43 masterofthebass
42 msemtd
37 MistArts
32 Edam
27 hippofluff
26 Jebediah54
24 blah
24 maxcube
24 Yes, We Can!
21 Neroflux
21 Ellis
18 salshort
18 Feanaro
18 Mossar
18 qqwref
16 rickcube
16 Jude
15 pjk
14 marineasalia
13 anderson26
11 rahulkadukar
9 Odder
8 Kev43
7 ender9994
7 Novriil
5 liljthedude
5 slncuber21
5 snowmous

*3x3 with feet*

80 Mike Hughey
40 Vault312
34 rwcinoto
25 byu
17 SimonWestlund
11 Kian
10 alifiantoadinugroho
6 rahulkadukar

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

147 fazrulz
133 Mike Hughey
104 MatsBergsten
94 trying-to-speedcube...
92 SimonWestlund
85 Vault312
72 byu
57 AvGalen
56 cookingfat
47 Edmund
41 fanwuq
33 Escher
31 alifiantoadinugroho
27 masterofthebass
24 Yalow
22 rahulkadukar
22 maxcube
20 Lord Voldemort
17 Mossar
17 Ellis
16 ender9994
16 Rubixcubematt
15 salshort
15 Odder
13 mande
12 Erik
9 qqwref
9 Kian
8 rickcube
8 happa95
5 Roux-er
5 Thompson

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

195 Mike Hughey
159 MatsBergsten
127 Sa967St
122 trying-to-speedcube...
120 byu
94 SimonWestlund
80 happa95
78 cookingfat
78 Vault312
77 AvGalen
67 fazrulz
63 cmhardw
58 alifiantoadinugroho
55 Kian
48 ManasijV
45 mande
42 fanwuq
40 elimescube
40 maxcube
40 Ellis
38 Rubixcubematt
37 masterofthebass
34 PM 1729
27 rahulkadukar
19 Lord Voldemort
14 Gparker
13 blah
10 rwcinoto
9 Jude
9 Escher
7 marineasalia
6 Max Neitzel
6 Kev43
6 MistArts

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

137 Mike Hughey
119 MatsBergsten
68 byu
45 cmhardw
40 Vault312
28 trying-to-speedcube...
13 Rubixcubematt
8 alifiantoadinugroho
8 mande
8 fazrulz

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

141 Mike Hughey
134 MatsBergsten
32 cmhardw

*3x3 Multi blind*

186 Mike Hughey
147 MatsBergsten
51 byu
50 alifiantoadinugroho
46 trying-to-speedcube...
46 Vault312
41 cookingfat
36 rahulkadukar
32 elimescube
27 mande
26 tim
23 SimonWestlund
18 KJiptner
13 Kian
12 Escher
10 fazrulz
6 Ellis
5 rwcinoto
5 maxcube
5 fanwuq

*3x3 Match the scramble*

108 Mike Hughey
108 AvGalen
82 trying-to-speedcube...
74 Vault312
42 byu
41 cookingfat
40 SimonWestlund
38 gavnasty
35 Kian
32 MatsBergsten
29 fazrulz
21 masterofthebass
21 msemtd
21 mande
9 blah
9 qqwref
9 rahulkadukar
8 ender9994
7 rickcube
7 alifiantoadinugroho
6 Edam
5 salshort
5 Kev43

*2-3-4 Relay*

198 fazrulz
188 trying-to-speedcube...
150 MTGjumper
138 SimonWestlund
133 Kian
121 Mike Hughey
109 Vault312
108 Sa967St
103 AvGalen
80 Ellis
70 byu
66 alifiantoadinugroho
52 rickcube
50 Edam
48 cookingfat
45 MatsBergsten
43 Edmund
35 Escher
33 PeterV
32 waffle = ijm
29 maxcube
27 Lord Voldemort
26 Yalow
25 hippofluff
23 John Lee
22 mcciff2112
22 msemtd
21 ender9994
20 Jai
20 ConnorCuber
20 fanwuq
19 mande
18 Kev43
18 masterofthebass
17 rahulkadukar
16 Thompson
16 Odder
16 Rubixcubematt
15 qqwref
12 Lumej
12 MistArts
11 Mossar
10 salshort
10 James Kobel
8 anderson26
8 luisgepeto
6 marineasalia
6 Yes, We Can!
5 Tiw
4 ThatGuy

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

150 trying-to-speedcube...
137 fazrulz
99 Mike Hughey
95 Kian
92 AvGalen
80 Vault312
75 SimonWestlund
73 Sa967St
57 Ellis
53 elimescube
52 MatsBergsten
46 Edam
45 cookingfat
25 waffle = ijm
20 John Lee
20 msemtd
16 rickcube
14 Lord Voldemort
13 Lumej
13 masterofthebass
13 rahulkadukar
13 salshort
12 ender9994
12 qqwref
11 Yes, We Can!
11 Rubixcubematt
10 PeterV
10 hippofluff

*Magic*

83 PeterV
68 Edam
55 waffle = ijm
49 Mike Hughey
46 Vault312
45 AvGalen
38 fazrulz
27 Yalow
22 SimonWestlund
20 Jai
17 ender9994
17 trying-to-speedcube...
16 Kian
11 Gparker
10 Erik
9 Henrik
9 fanwuq
8 Bogyo
7 rickcube
5 salshort
5 qqwref
4 mcciff2112
4 alifiantoadinugroho
4 shoot1510

*Master Magic*

40 Mike Hughey
25 waffle = ijm
22 AvGalen
16 Vault312
8 Jai
4 masterofthebass
4 Henrik
2 qqwref
2 Edam

*Clock*

73 Vault312
49 Mike Hughey
49 AvGalen
14 masterofthebass
13 rwcinoto
12 pjk
10 MistArts
7 Erik
6 Edam
4 qqwref
3 Lumej

*Pyraminx*

125 Jai
114 SimonWestlund
112 Yalow
98 trying-to-speedcube...
90 AvGalen
74 Vault312
68 Mike Hughey
53 Edam
47 waffle = ijm
42 msemtd
42 Yes, We Can!
33 rickcube
32 Odder
30 Erik
30 cookingfat
28 fanwuq
26 rwcinoto
26 luisgepeto
25 hippofluff
23 masterofthebass
19 ender9994
17 salshort
13 ConnorCuber
12 JTW2007
11 Novriil
10 anderson26
10 qqwref
10 Escher
9 MistArts
6 imaghost
6 the1lord5
6 Jude
4 liljthedude
4 Kev43
3 Shaden Smith

*Megaminx*

125 trying-to-speedcube...
107 fazrulz
101 Mike Hughey
86 SimonWestlund
77 AvGalen
69 msemtd
45 Sa967St
40 elimescube
35 Vault312
25 Edam
24 Tortin
16 Yes, We Can!
13 Bogyo
12 waffle = ijm
12 qqwref
12 Ellis
11 Laetitia
11 rahulkadukar
10 masterofthebass
10 hippofluff
8 rwcinoto
7 MistArts
6 fanwuq
5 jcuber

*Square-1*

173 Vault312
169 MTGjumper
110 fazrulz
106 Mike Hughey
105 SimonWestlund
104 trying-to-speedcube...
86 Sa967St
71 AvGalen
51 elimescube
48 byu
42 rwcinoto
41 cookingfat
38 Kian
34 masterofthebass
28 Erik
27 pjk
15 tothmate
14 James Kobel
11 qqwref
6 Shaden Smith
6 anderson26
6 fanwuq
6 hippofluff
5 Jebediah54
5 rickcube
5 rahulkadukar
5 MistArts

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

246 guusrs
214 Mike Hughey
185 trying-to-speedcube...
161 fanwuq
152 cuBerBruce
141 Vault312
113 MistArts
109 MTGjumper
94 fazrulz
92 Mirek
79 mande
75 stray
65 AvGalen
60 SimonWestlund
55 Lord Voldemort
54 elimescube
54 PeterV
43 Kian
39 Txarli
39 byu
36 Yes, We Can!
35 Novriil
27 maxcube
24 alifiantoadinugroho
21 blah
21 Erik
15 deepSubDiver
15 Tiw
14 ManasijV
14 Edmund
13 Gparker
11 James Kobel


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 3, 2009)

Did I say I would win Megaminx this quarter?

Oh, yeah I did 

Pretty close to Mike in the overall ranking...

Also, could we maybe get an overall ranking for 1-26?


----------



## Faz (Jul 3, 2009)

Ooh 3rd! 

Damn you Simon (3x3).


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 3, 2009)

38 th position. Need to improve


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Also, could we maybe get an overall ranking for 1-26?



Yes Marten, I will fix that. But I am not satisfied with the post layout. The result post for the last three months is almost 1000 lines long, that is not handy. If I could use normal html-code I would obviously make links within the document/post, but I don't know if one can do that here.

An alternative is to make one post for each event, but then you shall have to search among 25 posts or so, that is not so pretty either. A third way is to put each event post in another thread and make a "master" post in this thread with links to those event posts. And I could put the result on an external site and link to that, but it does not seem right.

What do you (all) think? Any better ideas?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2009)

Hah, you know that I am so bad at speedcubing. But in *each and every blind event* I follow Mike exactly .


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 3, 2009)

I think that you don't have to post it all on here. Maybe you could make a seperate webpage with all the results, and link to it here.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 3, 2009)

First in 3x3, but I don't think I've ever won an individual week


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 7, 2009)

Place 25


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Also, could we maybe get an overall ranking for 1-26?
> ...


 
I have struggle with this as well. The forum is just too limited for this.
I dislike the "external site" idea for the same reasons as you do. I would recommend you do this:
1) Make the heading (results 2009 1-26) as big as possible so that you notice it even when scrolling down at high-speed
2) Start with the top-results (top 3, 5 or 10. You decide) for every event, then continue with full-results (including the top results) for all events
3) Don't worry about the post being long. That is the nature of the beast. People will use the find-function in their browsers to fine their own results.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 2, 2009)

*Results week 27-39*

This is the sum of all points for the 13 last weeks, week 27-39


*Grand total*

2924 Mike Hughey
2625 trying-to-speedcube...
2040 Jai
1811 Kian
1808 MTGjumper
1662 DavidWoner
1624 fazrulz
1425 Sa967St
1154 SimonWestlund
1111 AvGalen
1095 Yes, We Can!
1084 John Lee
1066 MatsBergsten
999 Tim Reynolds
984 cookingfat
857 jamesdeanludlow
851 Edam
818 cubedude7
810 msemtd
776 salshort
758 Edmund
688 ManasijV
610 Ian
509 mande
489 PeterV
473 Slash
462 rickcube
459 Yalow
451 elimescube
429 waffle = ijm
426 Jeremy
407 Erik
380 JTW2007
355 Escher
336 cmhardw
305 pjk
295 Forte
282 tsaoenator
259 guusrs
246 onionhoney
243 Hays
240 ender9994
231 Lid
227 rwcinoto
226 Kev43
225 Lumej
219 PM 1729
210 Cyrok215
209 Mossar
196 Odder
190 Jude
186 Gurplex
186 fanwuq
181 Lord Voldemort
181 stray
168 MistArts
162 prażeodym
158 blah
146 Konsta
135 Am1n-
135 liljthedude
118 Jacco
110 isaacthecuber
87 wrbcube4
87 Max Neitzel
86 Stachuk1992
86 RampageCuber
85 mmMarco17
84 TMOY
83 LarsN
81 MAHTI-ANSSI
74 Inf3rn0
70 léo42
70 babyle
67 Novriil
67 cuBerBruce
66 edw0010
59 rafal
56 edd5190
55 DAE_JA_VOO
53 Robert-Y
51 oskarasbrink
51 vvtopkar
49 poorshooter
48 Rubiks_Lizard
47 jupp
46 ZB_FTW!!!
46 miniGOINGS
46 IamWEB
42 *LukeMayn*
42 ardi4nto
42 Slowpoke22
40 TheBloodyTalon
34 Nuceria
32 hawkmp4
31 Rubixcubematt
31 mstrlunx
29 luisgepeto
28 happa95
27 marineasalia
25 andyaycw
23 thelurch1986
22 CharlieCooper
22 tanapak1
21 EmersonHerrmann
20 dbeyer
20 dannyz0r
20 kjcellist
18 sixstringsquier
17 vrumanuk
17 PlutoCuber
16 fundash
15 Tortin
12 Henrik
12 poptheman1
12 mav
9 Kidstardust
8 Crickets
7 ThatGuy
6 iSpinz
6 Rebecca Hughey
6 Marie Hughey
6 Spaniard
5 HALLU
5 Scigatt
5 Rubik's Exer
4 themontyfreak

*2x2x2*

354 Jai
320 MTGjumper
307 fazrulz
281 Edmund
258 Yes, We Can!
257 trying-to-speedcube...
249 DavidWoner
203 Yalow
196 Kian
182 cookingfat
176 SimonWestlund
133 Mike Hughey
129 PeterV
127 John Lee
121 Tim Reynolds
120 Mossar
114 onionhoney
112 cubedude7
107 salshort
102 AvGalen
101 Jeremy
99 elimescube
96 Edam
91 Escher
90 Ian
86 rickcube
85 mande
79 Slash
75 Forte
75 MistArts
73 ender9994
72 JTW2007
71 Erik
69 jamesdeanludlow
68 waffle = ijm
56 msemtd
55 MatsBergsten
46 wrbcube4
45 pjk
43 Kev43
41 Lumej
31 Rubixcubematt
30 liljthedude
29 MAHTI-ANSSI
29 Stachuk1992
28 Lid
27 Lord Voldemort
27 Hays
26 prażeodym
24 rwcinoto
23 Konsta
23 vvtopkar
23 Jude
23 Odder
22 IamWEB
21 Jacco
20 oskarasbrink
20 Inf3rn0
19 fanwuq
18 edw0010
17 Rubiks_Lizard
17 isaacthecuber
16 edd5190
15 ZB_FTW!!!
15 *LukeMayn*
14 mmMarco17
14 Slowpoke22
13 miniGOINGS
13 RampageCuber
11 Cyrok215
10 léo42
10 LarsN
9 Kidstardust
9 Am1n-
8 hawkmp4
5 ardi4nto
4 Marie Hughey
3 Rebecca Hughey
3 marineasalia

*3x3x3 *

469 Jai
450 MTGjumper
429 fazrulz
364 ManasijV
325 trying-to-speedcube...
323 Sa967St
283 Edmund
271 Kian
269 SimonWestlund
260 Yes, We Can!
254 Edam
190 DavidWoner
189 John Lee
179 Mike Hughey
172 Tim Reynolds
164 cookingfat
160 mande
152 tsaoenator
151 PeterV
151 Ian
144 Escher
142 cubedude7
141 cmhardw
137 salshort
134 Yalow
128 rickcube
117 elimescube
108 JTW2007
108 AvGalen
107 Jeremy
94 Hays
92 waffle = ijm
91 Slash
91 jamesdeanludlow
89 Forte
80 onionhoney
76 Erik
76 guusrs
74 Jude
72 msemtd
71 PM 1729
70 Max Neitzel
68 Odder
66 MatsBergsten
65 ender9994
63 Cyrok215
61 Lumej
60 pjk
49 Gurplex
45 DAE_JA_VOO
45 Kev43
40 TheBloodyTalon
40 poorshooter
38 babyle
38 fanwuq
38 liljthedude
35 Konsta
35 Lord Voldemort
34 Lid
34 rwcinoto
33 MAHTI-ANSSI
33 miniGOINGS
32 mmMarco17
32 Inf3rn0
31 oskarasbrink
31 wrbcube4
29 Jacco
28 isaacthecuber
28 Mossar
27 *LukeMayn*
26 edd5190
26 Nuceria
25 andyaycw
24 IamWEB
24 RampageCuber
24 marineasalia
23 mstrlunx
22 tanapak1
21 Stachuk1992
21 Novriil
21 MistArts
20 LarsN
20 kjcellist
20 luisgepeto
19 ZB_FTW!!!
19 prażeodym
18 sixstringsquier
17 vrumanuk
17 CharlieCooper
17 edw0010
16 vvtopkar
15 jupp
15 Rubiks_Lizard
12 léo42
12 mav
11 thelurch1986
9 dannyz0r
9 Am1n-
8 hawkmp4
8 fundash
8 ardi4nto
6 iSpinz
6 Spaniard
5 HALLU
5 Rubik's Exer
4 themontyfreak

*4x4x4*

302 Jai
254 MTGjumper
231 trying-to-speedcube...
228 fazrulz
208 Sa967St
181 Yes, We Can!
178 Mike Hughey
167 Kian
134 John Lee
124 cookingfat
112 Tim Reynolds
107 tsaoenator
104 AvGalen
101 jamesdeanludlow
95 Edam
90 SimonWestlund
88 Jeremy
87 pjk
84 msemtd
80 Ian
78 DavidWoner
73 rickcube
71 MatsBergsten
65 cubedude7
61 elimescube
56 waffle = ijm
54 JTW2007
48 ender9994
46 Erik
46 Gurplex
33 fanwuq
31 Lid
31 rwcinoto
29 salshort
27 Robert-Y
26 Jude
23 Cyrok215
23 isaacthecuber
22 mande
22 Escher
21 Jacco
18 Konsta
18 Slash
18 Edmund
18 Yalow
17 mmMarco17
17 prażeodym
16 Lumej
15 Kev43
14 edd5190
14 RampageCuber
14 PeterV
13 liljthedude
11 Max Neitzel
11 Odder
10 Stachuk1992
10 wrbcube4
10 edw0010
9 onionhoney
9 poorshooter
9 Lord Voldemort
8 mstrlunx
8 léo42
8 Am1n-
5 Rubiks_Lizard

*5x5x5*

232 Jai
228 trying-to-speedcube...
182 Sa967St
179 fazrulz
171 Kian
169 Mike Hughey
120 MTGjumper
102 John Lee
101 Tim Reynolds
99 Edam
98 cubedude7
96 jamesdeanludlow
96 msemtd
95 AvGalen
80 cookingfat
75 MatsBergsten
74 salshort
74 Yes, We Can!
72 SimonWestlund
64 DavidWoner
61 Am1n-
57 JTW2007
53 Hays
47 elimescube
41 Erik
40 Gurplex
36 rickcube
30 waffle = ijm
20 pjk
18 Slash
18 Lord Voldemort
16 isaacthecuber
16 LarsN
16 Lumej
15 Konsta
12 vvtopkar
12 rwcinoto
11 dannyz0r
11 Slowpoke22
9 léo42
8 Cyrok215
8 mande
8 Nuceria
8 liljthedude
7 Kev43
6 Novriil
6 prażeodym
6 ender9994

*6x6x6*

123 Mike Hughey
108 trying-to-speedcube...
97 msemtd
69 cubedude7
66 AvGalen
61 jamesdeanludlow
61 fazrulz
53 DavidWoner
43 Tim Reynolds
35 MatsBergsten
34 SimonWestlund
33 John Lee
21 waffle = ijm
17 Kian
14 Slash
10 elimescube
9 Am1n-
8 Edam
8 rwcinoto

*7x7x7*

143 Mike Hughey
102 trying-to-speedcube...
93 msemtd
84 cubedude7
84 Kian
80 AvGalen
71 jamesdeanludlow
56 Tim Reynolds
55 cookingfat
37 John Lee
25 Gurplex
23 Sa967St
21 waffle = ijm
20 SimonWestlund
18 Am1n-
15 Erik
14 Slash
14 fazrulz
13 elimescube
11 Yes, We Can!
10 Lord Voldemort
8 Edam
8 MatsBergsten
8 salshort

*3x3 one handed*

273 Jai
174 Sa967St
168 ManasijV
168 fazrulz
151 MTGjumper
143 Mike Hughey
138 trying-to-speedcube...
114 Kian
106 DavidWoner
100 salshort
99 Edmund
90 Ian
86 AvGalen
77 Tim Reynolds
67 SimonWestlund
60 mande
56 Erik
56 Yes, We Can!
50 cookingfat
44 John Lee
43 Forte
43 Escher
40 rwcinoto
38 Edam
34 elimescube
33 msemtd
29 Yalow
28 pjk
27 Lid
27 liljthedude
26 Cyrok215
24 jamesdeanludlow
24 blah
23 tsaoenator
21 EmersonHerrmann
21 Mossar
19 MAHTI-ANSSI
18 Konsta
18 Jeremy
18 Jacco
15 Inf3rn0
14 Kev43
13 Slash
12 Lumej
11 Novriil
11 Lord Voldemort
11 MistArts
10 DAE_JA_VOO
10 léo42
10 Gurplex
9 LarsN
7 PM 1729
7 ThatGuy
5 mmMarco17
5 Scigatt
5 Jude
5 MatsBergsten

*3x3 with feet*

77 Mike Hughey
32 Kian
21 DavidWoner
15 rwcinoto
11 SimonWestlund
5 Slash
5 Novriil
5 Edmund

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

134 Mike Hughey
107 trying-to-speedcube...
98 MatsBergsten
96 Kian
65 DavidWoner
52 fazrulz
49 cookingfat
45 Yes, We Can!
39 AvGalen
39 Yalow
34 onionhoney
27 Slash
27 Erik
27 Escher
25 mande
23 Edmund
22 John Lee
22 Mossar
21 SimonWestlund
16 salshort
13 jamesdeanludlow
10 ender9994
8 Lord Voldemort
7 Inf3rn0
7 Ian
6 Rubiks_Lizard
6 Am1n-
4 Tim Reynolds
4 rickcube

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

196 Mike Hughey
150 MatsBergsten
141 trying-to-speedcube...
119 ManasijV
112 Sa967St
76 Kian
65 cmhardw
63 PM 1729
58 DavidWoner
57 cookingfat
51 Ian
49 mande
47 Kev43
44 AvGalen
32 babyle
29 Slash
28 pjk
28 happa95
26 SimonWestlund
23 Jude
21 Forte
20 John Lee
19 Erik
16 jupp
14 Tim Reynolds
12 msemtd
11 Yalow
10 Jeremy
9 onionhoney
9 Escher
7 Lord Voldemort
6 Novriil
6 Max Neitzel

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

132 Mike Hughey
116 MatsBergsten
57 cmhardw
44 trying-to-speedcube...
40 DavidWoner
20 dbeyer
11 rafal
8 Slash
8 Jude
8 Kian

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

150 Mike Hughey
130 MatsBergsten
73 cmhardw
31 trying-to-speedcube...
13 rafal
12 Henrik
11 LarsN

*3x3 Multi blind*

164 Mike Hughey
137 MatsBergsten
85 Kian
64 trying-to-speedcube...
52 DavidWoner
47 mande
35 rafal
35 Slash
28 Kev43
24 ManasijV
15 SimonWestlund
13 rwcinoto

*3x3 Match the scramble*

97 Mike Hughey
54 AvGalen
43 Kian
39 cookingfat
26 DavidWoner
25 MatsBergsten
18 jamesdeanludlow
13 SimonWestlund
11 msemtd
8 mande
8 Ian
7 Slash
6 Tim Reynolds
6 Lord Voldemort
6 waffle = ijm
5 jupp
5 salshort

*2-3-4 Relay*

235 Jai
186 MTGjumper
164 Sa967St
142 Kian
128 trying-to-speedcube...
127 Mike Hughey
120 John Lee
81 DavidWoner
75 PeterV
73 jamesdeanludlow
71 AvGalen
66 cookingfat
65 cubedude7
61 SimonWestlund
60 Ian
59 Edam
52 Yes, We Can!
48 Jeremy
48 msemtd
47 fazrulz
46 Tim Reynolds
42 MatsBergsten
36 waffle = ijm
36 rickcube
34 Lumej
33 salshort
29 JTW2007
27 ender9994
27 Edmund
26 Robert-Y
19 prażeodym
19 Escher
18 Mossar
17 mmMarco17
17 Stachuk1992
17 PlutoCuber
16 Konsta
16 elimescube
15 RampageCuber
14 isaacthecuber
12 Lid
11 Slash
11 Slowpoke22
10 Cyrok215
9 Kev43
8 mande
6 léo42
6 Lord Voldemort
5 Rubiks_Lizard
5 Am1n-
4 liljthedude

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

131 Sa967St
118 Mike Hughey
114 Kian
109 trying-to-speedcube...
104 John Lee
72 jamesdeanludlow
69 MTGjumper
68 AvGalen
59 DavidWoner
53 msemtd
44 salshort
43 cookingfat
42 MatsBergsten
40 cubedude7
37 fazrulz
36 Edam
34 Lumej
30 Yes, We Can!
28 JTW2007
23 waffle = ijm
23 PeterV
22 SimonWestlund
20 rickcube
16 Gurplex
14 elimescube
12 isaacthecuber
11 RampageCuber
11 ender9994
10 Slash
10 Tim Reynolds
10 Am1n-
9 Stachuk1992
8 Cyrok215
8 léo42
7 liljthedude
6 mande
6 Lord Voldemort

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*


*Magic*

111 Edam
97 PeterV
91 Mike Hughey
57 Hays
54 Jeremy
52 jamesdeanludlow
52 salshort
46 Kian
33 waffle = ijm
33 trying-to-speedcube...
32 AvGalen
30 msemtd
29 DavidWoner
29 rickcube
27 Tim Reynolds
24 cookingfat
21 Slash
20 Lid
18 John Lee
18 SimonWestlund
14 Yes, We Can!
12 poptheman1
11 prażeodym
11 fazrulz
8 fundash
8 Crickets
6 cubedude7
2 Forte
2 Marie Hughey

*Master Magic*

41 Mike Hughey
21 jamesdeanludlow
17 Tim Reynolds
17 AvGalen
14 DavidWoner
14 waffle = ijm
13 Lid
12 Hays
11 John Lee
7 Yes, We Can!
6 Edam
4 prażeodym

*Snake*

2 Novriil

*Clock*

99 DavidWoner
64 trying-to-speedcube...
60 Mike Hughey
33 jamesdeanludlow
32 Tim Reynolds
30 msemtd
28 cubedude7
28 AvGalen
20 SimonWestlund
18 Lid
12 Slash
8 Edam
7 rwcinoto
5 pjk
4 Forte

*Pyraminx*

175 Jai
128 trying-to-speedcube...
94 salshort
92 DavidWoner
78 Odder
65 cubedude7
60 Mike Hughey
60 SimonWestlund
57 John Lee
54 Tim Reynolds
45 Yes, We Can!
43 AvGalen
41 msemtd
39 Erik
32 JTW2007
28 Edam
25 Yalow
24 Lid
23 Kian
23 rickcube
18 rwcinoto
16 Novriil
16 waffle = ijm
16 fazrulz
15 cookingfat
14 Slash
13 prażeodym
12 ZB_FTW!!!
9 RampageCuber
9 fanwuq
9 luisgepeto
8 Jude
8 liljthedude
7 Ian
7 elimescube
6 Slowpoke22
4 hawkmp4
4 Kev43
3 Rebecca Hughey
3 edw0010

*Megaminx*

107 trying-to-speedcube...
104 Mike Hughey
54 msemtd
51 salshort
48 Tim Reynolds
46 Yes, We Can!
46 SimonWestlund
38 AvGalen
35 DavidWoner
25 John Lee
21 fazrulz
19 Slash
14 jamesdeanludlow
13 waffle = ijm
12 Konsta
12 cookingfat
8 rwcinoto
8 elimescube
7 léo42
5 CharlieCooper
5 edw0010
5 Edam
5 Kian

*Square-1*

189 MTGjumper
169 DavidWoner
131 trying-to-speedcube...
108 Sa967St
105 Mike Hughey
85 SimonWestlund
73 Kian
61 Forte
48 jamesdeanludlow
47 prażeodym
44 cubedude7
42 fazrulz
41 John Lee
36 AvGalen
32 pjk
25 elimescube
24 Lid
24 cookingfat
23 Jude
17 Erik
17 rwcinoto
16 Slash
12 Ian
11 Tim Reynolds
11 Lumej
10 Edmund
9 Konsta
9 Jacco
6 rickcube
5 fanwuq
5 Yes, We Can!

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

200 Mike Hughey
183 guusrs
181 stray
149 trying-to-speedcube...
134 blah
84 TMOY
82 DavidWoner
82 fanwuq
78 PM 1729
69 MTGjumper
67 cuBerBruce
61 Cyrok215
61 MistArts
54 Ian
48 Tim Reynolds
48 Kian
38 Lord Voldemort
31 mande
29 ardi4nto
28 SimonWestlund
26 salshort
21 rickcube
20 Jacco
17 LarsN
16 Odder
15 Tortin
14 Kev43
13 edw0010
13 ManasijV
12 thelurch1986
12 hawkmp4
12 Slash
12 Edmund
12 fazrulz
11 jupp
11 MatsBergsten
11 Yes, We Can!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 2, 2009)

*Results week 01-39*

... and if you thought the previous post was long, here comes an even longer:

The sum of all results so far this year (week 01-39)


*Grand total*

8179 Mike Hughey
7194 trying-to-speedcube...
5155 fazrulz
5059 AvGalen
4996 DavidWoner
4571 MTGjumper
4250 Kian
3718 Sa967St
3407 SimonWestlund
3183 Jai
2781 MatsBergsten
2338 cookingfat
1989 Edam
1980 Ellis
1946 Edmund
1864 Yalow
1826 msemtd
1695 Yes, We Can!
1580 Escher
1470 byu
1366 John Lee
1290 elimescube
1285 PeterV
1274 mande
1201 waffle = ijm
1102 MistArts
1007 Erik
999 Tim Reynolds
999 rickcube
928 ManasijV
909 Lord Voldemort
905 salshort
875 fanwuq
857 jamesdeanludlow
832 hippofluff
818 cubedude7
733 pjk
710 alifiantoadinugroho
671 guusrs
667 Jude
626 cmhardw
625 tsaoenator
623 not_kevin
610 Ian
609 rwcinoto
599 ExoCorsair
561 qqwref
513 cuBerBruce
508 maxcube
494 JTW2007
493 ender9994
489 Ville Seppänen
488 masterofthebass
474 rahulkadukar
473 Slash
426 Jeremy
426 EmersonHerrmann
425 Benny
398 Gparker
372 Odder
365 Jacco
363 Rubixcubematt
351 Lumej
333 Kev43
316 Mossar
312 blah
308 marineasalia
308 Goater
302 oyyq99999
300 PM 1729
298 ConnorCuber
295 Forte
291 gavnasty
281 Tortin
274 luisgepeto
266 jcuber
257 stray
249 Max Neitzel
246 onionhoney
243 Hays
231 Lid
218 kippy33
210 Cyrok215
194 Sir E Brum
193 happa95
186 Gurplex
182 snowmous
181 Am1n-
165 liljthedude
163 Mirek
162 prażeodym
150 erc
146 Konsta
142 Novriil
141 isaacthecuber
139 mcciff2112
136 ananbc
131 James Kobel
121 vvtopkar
116 Fobo911
108 Bogyo
103 Garmon
102 ThatGuy
102 wrbcube4
99 Thompson
98 Henxu
97 Stachuk1992
97 Jebediah54
93 DAE_JA_VOO
92 anderson26
89 IamWEB
89 Ryanrex116
86 RampageCuber
85 mmMarco17
84 TMOY
84 TobiasDaneels
84 Mats Valk
84 Henrik
83 LarsN
81 MAHTI-ANSSI
79 VirKill
76 slncuber21
74 Inf3rn0
73 rachmaninovian
72 Derrick Eide17
70 léo42
70 babyle
68 jsh33
66 edw0010
66 waffle=ijm
65 Feanaro
63 Zava
59 rafal
56 edd5190
56 imaghost
54 bubblebuddy73
54 vloc15
53 Robert-Y
53 Lemuel Manalo
51 oskarasbrink
49 poorshooter
49 tim
48 Rubiks_Lizard
47 jupp
46 ZB_FTW!!!
46 miniGOINGS
46 Worms
46 JohnnyA
45 Vulosity
42 *LukeMayn*
42 ardi4nto
42 Slowpoke22
41 TheBB
41 Koen
40 TheBloodyTalon
40 Tiw
40 shoot1510
39 Txarli
37 Micael
36 coinman
34 Nuceria
34 tothmate
34 Scigatt
33 Laetitia
32 hawkmp4
31 mstrlunx
30 Odin
29 abr71310
27 JoseRubik
26 36duong
25 andyaycw
23 thelurch1986
22 CharlieCooper
22 tanapak1
22 Crossed
21 Neroflux
20 dbeyer
20 dannyz0r
20 kjcellist
20 Matthew
20 wzrds3
19 qazefth
19 Karthik
18 sixstringsquier
18 Roux-er
18 the1lord5
18 KJiptner
17 vrumanuk
17 PlutoCuber
17 mpohl100
16 fundash
16 Fishcake
15 deepSubDiver
15 joey
14 h5n1
14 martian
13 Streetcuber
12 poptheman1
12 mav
12 kickinwing2112
11 thinkdifferent
11 Rubiks560
10 Shaden Smith
10 Rebecca Hughey
10 StefanPochmann
9 Kidstardust
8 Crickets
8 Yoshikee
8 kjeldsen
8 bour1992
8 Pedro
7 spdcbr
7 Rodrigomaga2
6 iSpinz
6 Marie Hughey
6 Spaniard
6 krazedkat
5 HALLU
5 Rubik's Exer
4 themontyfreak

*2x2x2*

894 MTGjumper
814 fazrulz
717 trying-to-speedcube...
699 Edmund
627 Yalow
609 Jai
559 Kian
504 Escher
471 Vault312
454 SimonWestlund
454 Yes, We Can!
424 MistArts
416 AvGalen
386 Mike Hughey
355 cookingfat
328 PeterV
249 DavidWoner
230 Erik
217 elimescube
215 Edam
211 waffle = ijm
186 Lord Voldemort
185 rickcube
175 Ellis
158 Jude
154 John Lee
145 msemtd
144 Mossar
136 byu
132 Gparker
131 MatsBergsten
130 ender9994
123 salshort
122 hippofluff
121 Tim Reynolds
118 alifiantoadinugroho
114 onionhoney
113 mande
112 cubedude7
101 Jeremy
98 luisgepeto
93 rwcinoto
90 Ian
90 not_kevin
90 ExoCorsair
86 maxcube
82 JTW2007
79 Slash
79 Rubixcubematt
75 Forte
69 jamesdeanludlow
68 Odder
68 Jacco
63 Kev43
63 vvtopkar
61 wrbcube4
58 ConnorCuber
56 Lumej
56 masterofthebass
56 Ville Seppänen
52 qqwref
48 fanwuq
46 Worms
45 pjk
43 marineasalia
43 Garmon
41 James Kobel
40 Stachuk1992
39 Sir E Brum
39 erc
34 liljthedude
32 rahulkadukar
32 kippy33
31 ThatGuy
29 MAHTI-ANSSI
29 Ryanrex116
28 Lid
27 Hays
26 prażeodym
25 TobiasDaneels
25 snowmous
25 Benny
24 imaghost
24 Mats Valk
24 slncuber21
23 Konsta
22 jcuber
22 Derrick Eide17
22 IamWEB
20 oskarasbrink
20 Inf3rn0
20 Thompson
20 Bogyo
20 Matthew
19 anderson26
18 edw0010
17 Rubiks_Lizard
17 Vulosity
17 isaacthecuber
16 edd5190
16 Henrik
16 bubblebuddy73
15 ZB_FTW!!!
15 *LukeMayn*
15 Henxu
14 mmMarco17
14 Slowpoke22
14 Laetitia
14 waffle=ijm
13 miniGOINGS
13 RampageCuber
13 Roux-er
12 mcciff2112
11 Cyrok215
10 léo42
10 LarsN
10 EmersonHerrmann
10 oyyq99999
9 Kidstardust
9 Am1n-
9 Lemuel Manalo
8 hawkmp4
8 VirKill
7 wzrds3
7 Crossed
7 Koen
6 36duong
5 ardi4nto
5 the1lord5
5 Tiw
5 coinman
4 Marie Hughey
4 abr71310
3 Rebecca Hughey
3 Sa967St

*3x3x3 *

1235 MTGjumper
1060 fazrulz
1051 Sa967St
928 trying-to-speedcube...
812 Jai
787 Kian
694 Edmund
654 SimonWestlund
586 Edam
523 Escher
493 Mike Hughey
492 Yalow
490 ManasijV
455 Ellis
440 Yes, We Can!
438 AvGalen
393 cookingfat
388 byu
374 PeterV
353 mande
352 Vault312
301 tsaoenator
290 waffle = ijm
282 rickcube
282 pjk
263 Lord Voldemort
263 cmhardw
250 elimescube
248 John Lee
213 Erik
210 marineasalia
209 MistArts
196 msemtd
193 Max Neitzel
190 DavidWoner
182 hippofluff
182 ExoCorsair
181 Jude
172 Tim Reynolds
171 fanwuq
167 MatsBergsten
155 salshort
154 alifiantoadinugroho
153 gavnasty
151 Ian
150 JTW2007
148 ender9994
148 Benny
144 Tortin
142 cubedude7
142 maxcube
136 ananbc
129 not_kevin
128 Gparker
118 Odder
118 snowmous
114 PM 1729
114 luisgepeto
107 Jeremy
102 guusrs
96 ConnorCuber
94 Hays
92 kippy33
91 Slash
91 jamesdeanludlow
90 Lumej
89 Forte
89 rwcinoto
89 Jacco
88 Goater
83 DAE_JA_VOO
83 Fobo911
81 Rubixcubematt
80 onionhoney
79 qqwref
70 Kev43
69 masterofthebass
69 Ville Seppänen
68 jsh33
67 IamWEB
63 Cyrok215
61 Sir E Brum
59 isaacthecuber
54 vloc15
52 Mossar
49 Gurplex
49 mcciff2112
49 EmersonHerrmann
46 Jebediah54
46 vvtopkar
43 Novriil
42 liljthedude
41 ThatGuy
41 JohnnyA
40 TheBloodyTalon
40 poorshooter
38 babyle
38 Garmon
36 Thompson
35 Konsta
35 blah
35 rahulkadukar
34 Lid
33 MAHTI-ANSSI
33 miniGOINGS
33 Feanaro
33 Henxu
32 mmMarco17
32 Inf3rn0
31 oskarasbrink
31 wrbcube4
31 shoot1510
29 rachmaninovian
28 Vulosity
28 TheBB
28 Henrik
27 *LukeMayn*
27 JoseRubik
27 TobiasDaneels
26 edd5190
26 Nuceria
25 andyaycw
25 Mats Valk
25 waffle=ijm
25 Odin
25 erc
24 RampageCuber
24 Bogyo
23 mstrlunx
23 anderson26
23 bubblebuddy73
22 tanapak1
21 Stachuk1992
20 LarsN
20 kjcellist
20 oyyq99999
19 ZB_FTW!!!
19 prażeodym
19 imaghost
19 qazefth
19 tothmate
19 Karthik
19 Micael
18 sixstringsquier
18 abr71310
17 vrumanuk
17 CharlieCooper
17 edw0010
16 Fishcake
16 jcuber
16 James Kobel
16 slncuber21
15 jupp
15 Rubiks_Lizard
15 Tiw
15 Crossed
14 Am1n-
14 Scigatt
14 h5n1
14 martian
14 Lemuel Manalo
13 Streetcuber
13 VirKill
13 36duong
12 léo42
12 mav
12 kickinwing2112
12 coinman
11 thelurch1986
11 thinkdifferent
11 Rubiks560
9 dannyz0r
9 happa95
8 hawkmp4
8 fundash
8 ardi4nto
8 Yoshikee
8 wzrds3
8 kjeldsen
8 bour1992
8 Koen
7 the1lord5
7 spdcbr
7 Rodrigomaga2
7 Ryanrex116
6 iSpinz
6 Spaniard
6 krazedkat
5 HALLU
5 Rubik's Exer
4 themontyfreak

*4x4x4*

734 trying-to-speedcube...
727 MTGjumper
630 fazrulz
519 Kian
506 Mike Hughey
489 Sa967St
455 AvGalen
405 Jai
348 SimonWestlund
326 cookingfat
295 Ellis
241 Vault312
224 Yes, We Can!
216 msemtd
205 MatsBergsten
192 pjk
190 John Lee
187 Edam
183 waffle = ijm
173 tsaoenator
165 rickcube
154 Escher
141 Yalow
140 elimescube
136 byu
124 PeterV
120 hippofluff
120 Erik
112 Tim Reynolds
101 jamesdeanludlow
100 ExoCorsair
92 maxcube
88 Jeremy
87 alifiantoadinugroho
81 JTW2007
81 Benny
81 fanwuq
80 Ian
79 not_kevin
78 DavidWoner
76 EmersonHerrmann
73 rwcinoto
71 Jacco
71 MistArts
68 qqwref
65 cubedude7
65 jcuber
60 ConnorCuber
58 ender9994
56 Lord Voldemort
55 kippy33
55 Jude
46 Gurplex
46 mande
45 masterofthebass
44 Max Neitzel
44 rachmaninovian
42 rahulkadukar
39 Ville Seppänen
34 salshort
34 snowmous
33 Kev43
33 Lumej
33 mcciff2112
31 Lid
30 Rubixcubematt
28 Sir E Brum
27 Robert-Y
25 blah
24 Bogyo
23 Cyrok215
23 isaacthecuber
22 Thompson
22 marineasalia
21 Tortin
21 Mats Valk
20 Odder
20 TobiasDaneels
19 liljthedude
19 ThatGuy
19 luisgepeto
19 slncuber21
18 Konsta
18 Slash
18 Edmund
17 mmMarco17
17 prażeodym
17 oyyq99999
16 erc
15 Henxu
14 edd5190
14 RampageCuber
14 Feanaro
14 Jebediah54
13 Mossar
13 anderson26
12 VirKill
10 edw0010
10 Stachuk1992
10 wrbcube4
10 waffle=ijm
9 onionhoney
9 poorshooter
9 Gparker
8 mstrlunx
8 léo42
8 Am1n-
8 Ryanrex116
7 imaghost
7 Scigatt
7 Lemuel Manalo
6 James Kobel
5 Rubiks_Lizard
5 coinman

*5x5x5*

661 trying-to-speedcube...
488 fazrulz
469 Mike Hughey
449 Kian
421 AvGalen
387 Sa967St
278 Jai
271 MTGjumper
270 Ellis
263 Edam
236 msemtd
197 MatsBergsten
184 cookingfat
181 SimonWestlund
154 Vault312
135 John Lee
132 elimescube
115 waffle = ijm
109 Yes, We Can!
101 Tim Reynolds
98 cubedude7
97 tsaoenator
96 jamesdeanludlow
89 ExoCorsair
84 rickcube
83 salshort
82 Am1n-
82 Benny
80 JTW2007
69 not_kevin
67 pjk
64 DavidWoner
64 Lord Voldemort
60 hippofluff
59 Erik
58 jcuber
53 Hays
53 qqwref
44 Lumej
42 masterofthebass
41 EmersonHerrmann
40 Gurplex
35 rahulkadukar
28 Zava
27 Jacco
25 Rubixcubematt
23 MistArts
22 rwcinoto
21 Jude
19 blah
19 mcciff2112
19 Bogyo
18 Slash
16 LarsN
16 isaacthecuber
15 Konsta
15 liljthedude
14 Mats Valk
14 gavnasty
14 PeterV
13 Tortin
12 vvtopkar
12 Ville Seppänen
12 oyyq99999
11 dannyz0r
11 Slowpoke22
9 léo42
9 coinman
9 ConnorCuber
8 Cyrok215
8 Nuceria
8 Laetitia
8 Scigatt
8 mande
8 maxcube
8 waffle=ijm
8 slncuber21
7 Kev43
7 Ryanrex116
6 prażeodym
6 Novriil
6 ender9994
6 fanwuq

*6x6x6*

324 Mike Hughey
294 AvGalen
223 trying-to-speedcube...
139 msemtd
99 Ellis
90 fazrulz
87 SimonWestlund
69 cubedude7
61 jamesdeanludlow
61 elimescube
54 John Lee
53 DavidWoner
43 Tim Reynolds
40 Vault312
38 waffle = ijm
35 MatsBergsten
25 Kian
22 qqwref
22 Edam
21 masterofthebass
21 rahulkadukar
18 Benny
17 Am1n-
16 rwcinoto
14 Slash
9 oyyq99999
8 jcuber
7 ExoCorsair
7 Garmon

*7x7x7*

408 Mike Hughey
339 AvGalen
273 msemtd
203 trying-to-speedcube...
104 Kian
97 Ellis
92 Edam
84 cubedude7
78 John Lee
71 jamesdeanludlow
69 SimonWestlund
67 fazrulz
56 Tim Reynolds
55 not_kevin
55 cookingfat
44 Benny
41 elimescube
38 jcuber
36 Lord Voldemort
30 Am1n-
29 rahulkadukar
28 qqwref
25 Gurplex
23 Sa967St
22 Yes, We Can!
21 waffle = ijm
15 Erik
14 Slash
13 Ville Seppänen
11 masterofthebass
10 oyyq99999
10 StefanPochmann
9 cuBerBruce
8 salshort
8 Lumej
8 MatsBergsten
8 ExoCorsair

*3x3 one handed*

570 Sa967St
495 trying-to-speedcube...
491 Jai
471 fazrulz
391 Mike Hughey
361 AvGalen
302 MTGjumper
289 Edmund
289 Kian
229 SimonWestlund
223 EmersonHerrmann
220 ManasijV
183 mande
177 Vault312
169 Escher
130 Yalow
118 salshort
118 Erik
109 elimescube
106 DavidWoner
106 Edam
90 Ian
88 Lord Voldemort
86 alifiantoadinugroho
85 rwcinoto
83 not_kevin
82 MistArts
80 Yes, We Can!
79 hippofluff
79 gavnasty
77 Tim Reynolds
75 msemtd
75 Jude
72 fanwuq
67 byu
63 Tortin
54 tsaoenator
52 qqwref
50 blah
50 cookingfat
45 Goater
44 John Lee
44 maxcube
44 ExoCorsair
43 Forte
43 masterofthebass
43 Jacco
43 pjk
42 Ville Seppänen
39 Mossar
32 liljthedude
27 Lid
27 Ellis
26 Cyrok215
26 Jebediah54
24 jamesdeanludlow
22 Kev43
22 ConnorCuber
21 Neroflux
21 Henxu
21 rahulkadukar
19 MAHTI-ANSSI
18 Konsta
18 Jeremy
18 Feanaro
18 Novriil
17 Benny
17 Fobo911
16 rickcube
16 Zava
15 Inf3rn0
15 bubblebuddy73
15 erc
14 marineasalia
13 Slash
13 anderson26
12 Lumej
12 TobiasDaneels
12 VirKill
12 Garmon
11 Gparker
11 oyyq99999
10 léo42
10 Gurplex
10 DAE_JA_VOO
9 LarsN
9 Odder
9 waffle=ijm
7 PM 1729
7 ThatGuy
7 ender9994
7 abr71310
7 Lemuel Manalo
6 James Kobel
6 Sir E Brum
5 mmMarco17
5 Scigatt
5 snowmous
5 MatsBergsten
5 slncuber21
5 Odin
5 Ryanrex116

*3x3 with feet*

215 Mike Hughey
52 Vault312
49 rwcinoto
43 Kian
30 byu
28 SimonWestlund
21 DavidWoner
17 rahulkadukar
10 alifiantoadinugroho
7 Ville Seppänen
5 Slash
5 Novriil
5 Edmund
5 msemtd
5 oyyq99999
5 Edam

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

376 Mike Hughey
265 trying-to-speedcube...
247 MatsBergsten
245 fazrulz
165 AvGalen
126 cookingfat
116 Yalow
113 SimonWestlund
112 Edmund
105 Kian
96 Vault312
95 Escher
80 byu
65 DavidWoner
56 fanwuq
45 Yes, We Can!
39 Mossar
39 Erik
38 mande
36 rahulkadukar
35 maxcube
34 onionhoney
34 Ville Seppänen
32 alifiantoadinugroho
31 salshort
28 Lord Voldemort
27 Slash
27 masterofthebass
27 ender9994
27 Ellis
25 ExoCorsair
24 qqwref
22 John Lee
18 Derrick Eide17
16 kippy33
16 Rubixcubematt
15 Odder
13 jamesdeanludlow
12 rickcube
8 VirKill
8 happa95
7 Inf3rn0
7 Ian
7 oyyq99999
7 ConnorCuber
6 Rubiks_Lizard
6 Am1n-
5 Roux-er
5 Thompson
5 erc
4 Tim Reynolds
4 Gparker
4 Jacco

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

599 Mike Hughey
437 MatsBergsten
430 Sa967St
372 trying-to-speedcube...
239 cookingfat
214 AvGalen
208 byu
203 Kian
177 mande
167 ManasijV
163 happa95
145 SimonWestlund
144 cmhardw
131 Ellis
101 PM 1729
99 Vault312
85 fazrulz
75 Rubixcubematt
67 Jude
66 Ville Seppänen
63 alifiantoadinugroho
63 fanwuq
58 DavidWoner
56 Kev43
51 Ian
51 not_kevin
47 rahulkadukar
47 Sir E Brum
41 Goater
40 elimescube
40 maxcube
39 Yalow
37 masterofthebass
32 babyle
32 Derrick Eide17
29 Slash
28 pjk
26 Lord Voldemort
23 rwcinoto
23 Gparker
23 kippy33
21 Forte
20 John Lee
19 Jacco
19 Erik
18 blah
18 Escher
18 Micael
16 jupp
16 VirKill
15 Henrik
15 oyyq99999
15 joey
14 Tim Reynolds
13 marineasalia
13 TheBB
12 Max Neitzel
12 msemtd
11 Lemuel Manalo
10 Jeremy
9 onionhoney
7 cuBerBruce
6 Novriil
6 MistArts

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

390 Mike Hughey
316 MatsBergsten
102 cmhardw
84 byu
72 trying-to-speedcube...
52 Ville Seppänen
40 DavidWoner
40 Vault312
29 Rubixcubematt
24 oyyq99999
20 dbeyer
17 Jude
11 rafal
8 Slash
8 alifiantoadinugroho
8 rahulkadukar
8 mande
8 fazrulz
8 Kian

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

433 Mike Hughey
368 MatsBergsten
117 cmhardw
44 Ville Seppänen
31 trying-to-speedcube...
30 oyyq99999
13 rafal
12 Henrik
11 LarsN

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*

48 Mike Hughey
12 oyyq99999
12 trying-to-speedcube...

*7x7x7 Blindfolded *

42 Mike Hughey
14 oyyq99999
14 trying-to-speedcube...

*3x3 Multi blind*

508 Mike Hughey
362 MatsBergsten
126 trying-to-speedcube...
111 Kian
86 mande
61 byu
52 DavidWoner
51 Vault312
50 alifiantoadinugroho
49 tim
47 rahulkadukar
41 cookingfat
38 SimonWestlund
35 rafal
35 Slash
32 elimescube
32 Gparker
28 Kev43
24 ManasijV
19 Zava
18 rwcinoto
18 KJiptner
18 Goater
13 happa95
12 Escher
12 Ville Seppänen
11 oyyq99999
10 VirKill
10 fazrulz
8 Pedro
6 Ellis
6 not_kevin
5 maxcube
5 fanwuq
4 Yalow

*3x3 Match the scramble*

247 AvGalen
224 Mike Hughey
128 trying-to-speedcube...
110 cookingfat
88 Vault312
78 Kian
62 MatsBergsten
60 SimonWestlund
58 mande
48 byu
45 fazrulz
45 gavnasty
32 msemtd
26 DavidWoner
24 rahulkadukar
22 Goater
21 masterofthebass
19 qqwref
18 jamesdeanludlow
16 Fobo911
13 Ellis
10 salshort
9 blah
8 Ian
8 ender9994
7 Slash
7 rickcube
7 alifiantoadinugroho
6 Tim Reynolds
6 waffle = ijm
6 Lord Voldemort
6 oyyq99999
6 Edam
5 jupp
5 Kev43
5 MistArts

*2-3-4 Relay*

419 MTGjumper
412 trying-to-speedcube...
357 Kian
334 fazrulz
291 Sa967St
271 Mike Hughey
268 AvGalen
257 Jai
225 SimonWestlund
167 Ellis
144 John Lee
143 PeterV
140 Vault312
136 cookingfat
109 Edam
108 MatsBergsten
88 rickcube
86 Edmund
82 Escher
81 DavidWoner
76 Yalow
75 byu
74 msemtd
73 jamesdeanludlow
70 hippofluff
69 waffle = ijm
67 alifiantoadinugroho
65 cubedude7
60 Ian
58 Yes, We Can!
48 Jeremy
48 ender9994
46 Tim Reynolds
46 Lumej
43 salshort
40 qqwref
38 Lord Voldemort
32 jcuber
29 JTW2007
29 Mossar
29 maxcube
28 rahulkadukar
27 Kev43
27 mande
26 Robert-Y
23 ExoCorsair
22 mcciff2112
21 MistArts
21 ConnorCuber
20 fanwuq
19 prażeodym
18 masterofthebass
17 mmMarco17
17 PlutoCuber
17 Stachuk1992
17 Rubixcubematt
16 Konsta
16 Thompson
16 Odder
16 elimescube
16 Gparker
15 RampageCuber
14 isaacthecuber
14 Henxu
13 EmersonHerrmann
12 Lid
11 Slash
11 Slowpoke22
10 Cyrok215
10 James Kobel
8 anderson26
8 luisgepeto
8 Ville Seppänen
8 Jude
7 Sir E Brum
7 Koen
7 oyyq99999
6 léo42
6 marineasalia
5 Rubiks_Lizard
5 Am1n-
5 Tiw
5 Lemuel Manalo
4 liljthedude
4 ThatGuy
3 36duong
3 Ryanrex116

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

346 trying-to-speedcube...
274 Kian
250 AvGalen
244 Mike Hughey
242 fazrulz
217 Sa967St
126 Ellis
125 John Lee
122 MatsBergsten
109 cookingfat
103 SimonWestlund
99 Vault312
83 Edam
73 msemtd
72 jamesdeanludlow
69 MTGjumper
67 elimescube
59 DavidWoner
55 salshort
51 waffle = ijm
48 Lumej
41 Yes, We Can!
40 cubedude7
38 hippofluff
36 rickcube
35 qqwref
33 PeterV
28 JTW2007
25 Lord Voldemort
25 rahulkadukar
24 ender9994
22 jcuber
20 ExoCorsair
16 Gurplex
13 masterofthebass
12 isaacthecuber
11 RampageCuber
11 Rubixcubematt
10 Slash
10 Tim Reynolds
10 Am1n-
10 Benny
9 Stachuk1992
8 Cyrok215
8 léo42
8 MistArts
7 liljthedude
7 Gparker
6 mande
6 Ville Seppänen
6 oyyq99999
4 Ryanrex116

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*

55 AvGalen
32 trying-to-speedcube...
28 Ellis
11 Mike Hughey
6 oyyq99999
5 rahulkadukar
5 qqwref

*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*

60 AvGalen
26 Ellis
12 Mike Hughey
10 qqwref
9 trying-to-speedcube...
6 rahulkadukar
6 oyyq99999

*Magic*

215 PeterV
182 Edam
172 Mike Hughey
119 AvGalen
89 waffle = ijm
68 fazrulz
65 Vault312
64 Kian
57 Hays
57 salshort
54 Jeremy
52 jamesdeanludlow
50 trying-to-speedcube...
40 SimonWestlund
39 Yalow
36 rickcube
30 msemtd
29 DavidWoner
27 Tim Reynolds
24 hippofluff
24 cookingfat
23 byu
21 Slash
21 Jai
20 Lid
18 John Lee
18 ender9994
14 Yes, We Can!
12 poptheman1
11 prażeodym
11 Gparker
10 Erik
9 Henrik
9 fanwuq
8 fundash
8 Crickets
8 Bogyo
7 Edmund
7 Ryanrex116
6 cubedude7
6 shoot1510
5 qqwref
5 oyyq99999
4 mcciff2112
4 alifiantoadinugroho
4 slncuber21
4 Jude
3 coinman
2 Forte
2 Marie Hughey
2 Rebecca Hughey

*Master Magic*

120 Mike Hughey
70 AvGalen
40 waffle = ijm
21 jamesdeanludlow
17 Tim Reynolds
16 Vault312
14 DavidWoner
13 Lid
12 Hays
11 John Lee
9 Jai
8 Edam
7 Yes, We Can!
4 prażeodym
4 masterofthebass
4 Henrik
4 oyyq99999
3 Ryanrex116
2 Rebecca Hughey
2 qqwref
2 36duong
2 coinman

*Snake*

43 cookingfat
16 hippofluff
15 msemtd
4 SimonWestlund
4 Vault312
3 shoot1510
2 Novriil
2 Ville Seppänen
2 36duong
2 oyyq99999
2 Ryanrex116

*Clock*

150 Mike Hughey
128 AvGalen
120 Vault312
99 DavidWoner
64 trying-to-speedcube...
33 jamesdeanludlow
32 Tim Reynolds
30 msemtd
28 cubedude7
20 rwcinoto
20 SimonWestlund
18 Lid
17 pjk
14 masterofthebass
14 qqwref
14 Edam
13 MistArts
12 Slash
7 Erik
5 Koen
4 Forte
3 Lumej
3 oyyq99999

*Pyraminx*

301 Jai
227 trying-to-speedcube...
203 AvGalen
200 Yalow
181 Mike Hughey
179 SimonWestlund
111 salshort
110 Odder
95 msemtd
92 DavidWoner
87 Yes, We Can!
81 Vault312
81 Edam
77 Erik
71 hippofluff
70 cookingfat
65 cubedude7
63 waffle = ijm
57 John Lee
56 rickcube
54 Tim Reynolds
46 fanwuq
44 JTW2007
44 rwcinoto
35 luisgepeto
34 Jude
32 Goater
29 fazrulz
27 Novriil
24 Lid
23 masterofthebass
23 Escher
23 Kian
19 ender9994
19 erc
14 Slash
14 MistArts
13 prażeodym
13 ConnorCuber
12 ZB_FTW!!!
12 liljthedude
10 anderson26
10 qqwref
9 RampageCuber
8 Kev43
7 Ian
7 elimescube
6 Slowpoke22
6 imaghost
6 the1lord5
5 wzrds3
4 hawkmp4
4 oyyq99999
3 edw0010
3 Shaden Smith
3 Rebecca Hughey
3 Garmon

*Megaminx*

304 trying-to-speedcube...
297 Mike Hughey
204 AvGalen
180 msemtd
159 fazrulz
142 SimonWestlund
62 Yes, We Can!
51 salshort
48 Tim Reynolds
48 elimescube
47 Vault312
45 Sa967St
35 DavidWoner
30 Edam
25 John Lee
25 Tortin
25 waffle = ijm
23 hippofluff
19 Slash
19 Jude
16 rwcinoto
14 jamesdeanludlow
13 Bogyo
12 Konsta
12 qqwref
12 Ellis
12 cookingfat
12 ConnorCuber
11 Laetitia
11 rahulkadukar
10 masterofthebass
9 oyyq99999
8 Ryanrex116
7 léo42
7 not_kevin
7 MistArts
6 Sir E Brum
6 fanwuq
5 CharlieCooper
5 edw0010
5 jcuber
5 JohnnyA
5 Kian
5 MTGjumper

*Square-1*

471 MTGjumper
312 Mike Hughey
267 trying-to-speedcube...
251 Vault312
212 Sa967St
200 SimonWestlund
190 fazrulz
190 AvGalen
169 DavidWoner
141 Kian
76 elimescube
67 byu
65 cookingfat
65 Erik
61 Forte
61 rwcinoto
59 pjk
54 not_kevin
48 jamesdeanludlow
47 prażeodym
44 cubedude7
41 John Lee
34 masterofthebass
31 qqwref
31 erc
28 Jude
27 hippofluff
26 James Kobel
26 Ellis
24 Lid
16 Slash
15 tothmate
12 Ian
11 Tim Reynolds
11 Jebediah54
11 rickcube
11 Lumej
11 fanwuq
10 Edmund
9 Konsta
9 Jacco
7 Shaden Smith
7 oyyq99999
6 anderson26
6 Ryanrex116
5 rahulkadukar
5 Yes, We Can!
5 cuBerBruce
5 MistArts

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

579 Mike Hughey
569 guusrs
419 trying-to-speedcube...
348 cuBerBruce
257 stray
244 fanwuq
234 Vault312
194 MistArts
178 MTGjumper
171 mande
163 Mirek
162 AvGalen
156 blah
120 fazrulz
106 Kian
93 Lord Voldemort
88 SimonWestlund
84 TMOY
82 DavidWoner
78 PM 1729
62 Goater
61 Cyrok215
54 Ian
54 elimescube
54 PeterV
51 byu
48 Tim Reynolds
47 Yes, We Can!
39 Txarli
35 Novriil
35 Jacco
35 Erik
29 ardi4nto
27 ManasijV
27 maxcube
27 Ville Seppänen
26 salshort
26 Edmund
26 James Kobel
25 Gparker
24 alifiantoadinugroho
21 rickcube
17 LarsN
17 mpohl100
16 Odder
15 deepSubDiver
15 Tortin
15 Tiw
14 Kev43
14 EmersonHerrmann
14 Koen
14 oyyq99999
13 edw0010
12 thelurch1986
12 hawkmp4
12 Slash
11 jupp
11 MatsBergsten
11 ExoCorsair

*4x4x4 fewest moves*

144 cuBerBruce
83 trying-to-speedcube...
37 fanwuq
20 MistArts
18 Mike Hughey
16 Vault312
16 oyyq99999
16 byu


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 2, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> ... and if you thought the previous post was long, here comes an even longer:
> 
> The sum of all results so far this year (week 01-39)
> 
> ...



Heh, heh, heh - I think I'm pretty unreachable now, even by Maarten! But I have to keep it up until the end of the year, or he really could catch me. He makes little bits of progress on me almost every week.

Next year I'm not going back on my promise - I'm really going to cut back.


----------



## Kian (Oct 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > ... and if you thought the previous post was long, here comes an even longer:
> ...



Wow, Mike. I do quite a few events most weeks and you still have almost double my point total!


----------



## salshort (Oct 2, 2009)

o damn, number three in pyraminx, so sick!


----------



## Faz (Oct 3, 2009)

Still 3rd  It will be a fierce battle for 3rd place. Stupid wrist. 

I hope to do lots of events once it heals. Also, I can cube lightly after 2 weeks.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 21, 2009)

*Rankings for competitions month April - June (weeks 14-26)*

So this is a new sort of list of the results of the weekly contests, more like a regular contest or the WCA Rankings in each event. You get no participation points or something like that, it is purely from your results. 

In each event where you have participated *with a non-dnf result* at least five of 13 weeks you get as result the mean of the five best efforts. 

I have an idea of splitting this into four categories:
Speedcubing 2x2 - 7x7
Blindfolded
Other cube events (Relays, OH, Feet, MTC & FMC)
Other events

for easier readability. Good / bad idea? I'll also try to link to four different posts, but this will do as a first attempt. Comments & ideas are welcome.

2x2x2: (27)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Escher                        3.46
 2  Vault312                      3.55
 3  fazrulz                       3.83
 4  Edmund                        4.06
 5  Jai                           4.39
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  MTGjumper                     4.56
 7  trying-to-speedcube...        4.65
 8  SimonWestlund                 4.83
 9  Yalow                         4.87
10  waffle = ijm                  5.24
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  MistArts                      5.44
12  elimescube                    5.54
13  rickcube                      6.63
14  Kian                          6.66
15  luisgepeto                    6.67
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  AvGalen                       6.94
17  Yes, We Can!                  7.02
18  Lord Voldemort                7.04
19  byu                           7.32
20  cookingfat                    8.10
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  alifiantoadinugroho           8.27
22  Mike Hughey                   8.99
23  PeterV                       10.52
24  ender9994                    11.71
25  Edam                         14.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  msemtd                       18.92
27  MatsBergsten                 19.20
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (32)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                      11.75
 2  Jai                          12.48
 3  Escher                       12.95
 4  MTGjumper                    13.00
 5  Sa967St                      13.35
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Vault312                     13.75
 7  SimonWestlund                14.38
 8  waffle = ijm                 16.52
 9  trying-to-speedcube...       16.59
10  Ellis                        16.60
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  byu                          16.85
12  Edmund                       17.02
13  rickcube                     17.69
14  Kian                         17.75
15  ManasijV                     18.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  gavnasty                     18.90
17  marineasalia                 19.71
18  Yalow                        19.73
19  Max Neitzel                  19.94
20  Lord Voldemort               20.07
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  luisgepeto                   21.99
22  alifiantoadinugroho          22.55
23  Yes, We Can!                 22.64
24  AvGalen                      23.02
25  Edam                         23.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Mike Hughey                  25.94
27  ender9994                    26.12
28  cookingfat                   27.43
29  PeterV                       28.39
30  ThatGuy                      32.72
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  msemtd                       42.66
32  MatsBergsten                 50.92
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (18)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                      54.38
 2  Vault312                     59.58
 3  MTGjumper                  1:03.14
 4  SimonWestlund              1:05.04
 5  trying-to-speedcube...     1:05.76
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Sa967St                    1:09.91
 7  Kian                       1:13.95
 8  waffle = ijm               1:14.25
 9  Ellis                      1:15.29
10  AvGalen                    1:20.96
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  byu                        1:29.55
12  rickcube                   1:34.67
13  Mike Hughey                1:40.85
14  alifiantoadinugroho        2:07.03
15  cookingfat                 2:16.37
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Edam                       2:18.48
17  MatsBergsten               3:17.01
18  msemtd                     3:38.65
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (15)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                    1:40.40
 2  trying-to-speedcube...     1:53.42
 3  Ellis                      2:02.55
 4  Vault312                   2:03.14
 5  MTGjumper                  2:03.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Sa967St                    2:04.24
 7  AvGalen                    2:09.78
 8  SimonWestlund              2:12.65
 9  Kian                       2:13.06
10  waffle = ijm               2:30.74
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mike Hughey                2:33.90
12  Edam                       3:01.91
13  cookingfat                 5:16.95
14  msemtd                     6:00.66
15  MatsBergsten               8:54.51
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (5)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  AvGalen                    4:06.62
 2  trying-to-speedcube...     4:27.83
 3  SimonWestlund              4:53.62
 4  Mike Hughey                5:18.30
 5  msemtd                    11:27.98
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (5)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  AvGalen                    6:58.06
 2  Mike Hughey                7:49.39
 3  SimonWestlund              9:00.04
 4  Edam                       9:34.48
 5  msemtd                    15:29.29
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (16)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Jai                          19.88
 2  fazrulz                      25.80
 3  trying-to-speedcube...       29.64
 4  Sa967St                      30.69
 5  Vault312                     32.57
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Edmund                       34.20
 7  SimonWestlund                35.95
 8  gavnasty                     36.99
 9  AvGalen                      39.09
10  MTGjumper                    44.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Yalow                        46.94
12  alifiantoadinugroho          47.99
13  Mike Hughey                  48.23
14  Kian                         49.23
15  Lord Voldemort               54.05
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  msemtd                     2:19.26
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  rwcinoto                     55.03
 2  Mike Hughey                1:55.52
 3  Vault312                   2:02.22
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (9)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                       9.61
 2  Vault312                     22.07
 3  SimonWestlund                27.55
 4  Mike Hughey                  31.45
 5  trying-to-speedcube...       34.49
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  MatsBergsten                 41.15
 7  cookingfat                   52.99
 8  AvGalen                      59.28
 9  byu                        1:06.21
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (9)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                1:45.90
 2  Sa967St                    2:01.88
 3  trying-to-speedcube...     2:35.51
 4  MatsBergsten               2:36.95
 5  SimonWestlund              2:54.11
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Vault312                   3:14.99
 7  byu                        4:15.69
 8  Kian                       4:22.71
 9  AvGalen                    4:39.74
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (2)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                8:35.40
 2  MatsBergsten              13:46.46
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (1)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey               16:46.57
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey               6.0
 2  MatsBergsten              4.2
 3  alifiantoadinugroho       1.6
 4  trying-to-speedcube...    1.2
 5  Vault312                  0.6
 6  cookingfat                0.0
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  trying-to-speedcube...     1:05.30
 2  AvGalen                    1:06.53
 3  Vault312                   1:17.94
 4  Mike Hughey                1:34.79
 5  gavnasty                   1:48.23
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  SimonWestlund              1:49.28
 7  cookingfat                 2:18.44
 8  Kian                       2:18.57
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (16)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                    1:08.97
 2  Vault312                   1:22.46
 3  MTGjumper                  1:25.25
 4  SimonWestlund              1:29.83
 5  Sa967St                    1:30.57
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  trying-to-speedcube...     1:33.16
 7  Ellis                      1:42.06
 8  Kian                       1:46.95
 9  byu                        2:01.13
10  AvGalen                    2:02.28
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mike Hughey                2:22.14
12  alifiantoadinugroho        2:47.08
13  cookingfat                 3:03.96
14  Edam                       3:18.65
15  MatsBergsten               4:57.68
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  msemtd                     5:34.50
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (12)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                    2:57.47
 2  Vault312                   3:32.43
 3  trying-to-speedcube...     3:32.70
 4  Sa967St                    3:35.58
 5  SimonWestlund              3:52.05
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Kian                       4:04.63
 7  Ellis                      4:04.92
 8  AvGalen                    4:09.56
 9  Mike Hughey                5:07.98
10  Edam                       6:53.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  cookingfat                 8:37.78
12  MatsBergsten              12:53.53
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  waffle = ijm                  0.96
 2  Edam                          1.31
 3  PeterV                        1.43
 4  Vault312                      1.49
 5  SimonWestlund                 1.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  AvGalen                       1.86
 7  Mike Hughey                   1.88
 8  Kian                          2.86
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  waffle = ijm                  4.15
 2  Mike Hughey                   4.36
 3  AvGalen                       4.79
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Vault312                      7.78
 2  AvGalen                      15.48
 3  Mike Hughey                  21.85
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (12)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                 7.19
 2  Jai                           7.50
 3  Yalow                         8.44
 4  trying-to-speedcube...        9.33
 5  Vault312                     10.16
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  AvGalen                      11.71
 7  waffle = ijm                 15.46
 8  Edam                         17.15
 9  Yes, We Can!                 18.20
10  Mike Hughey                  20.47
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  msemtd                       22.48
12  cookingfat                   28.24
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                    1:32.53
 2  SimonWestlund              1:34.96
 3  trying-to-speedcube...     1:37.13
 4  Sa967St                    2:29.02
 5  AvGalen                    2:58.97
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                3:00.32
 7  msemtd                     6:13.01
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (11)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Vault312                     19.23
 2  MTGjumper                    21.90
 3  fazrulz                      32.45
 4  SimonWestlund                35.80
 5  trying-to-speedcube...       39.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Sa967St                      44.39
 7  Mike Hughey                  52.00
 8  rwcinoto                     54.05
 9  AvGalen                    1:02.38
10  Kian                       1:08.32
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  cookingfat                 2:25.98
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  guusrs                    25.6
 2  Vault312                  29.2
 3  MistArts                  31.2
 4  fanwuq                    31.4
 5  MTGjumper                 31.8
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey               34.4
 7  trying-to-speedcube...    37.2
 8  cuBerBruce                39.6
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 21, 2009)

*Rankings for competitions month July - September (weeks 27-39)*

In this way it is easy to follow your own progress (or decline ) in an event over a longer time.
Compare yourself to the result the previous months and gladdens 
I meant to present this after week 39 so as to give everyone a chance to compete and improve for the rest of the year, but you still have got ten chances and you need only five results 

2x2x2: (32)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  DavidWoner                    3.07
 2  fazrulz                       3.35
 3  Jai                           3.69
 4  Edmund                        3.88
 5  Yalow                         3.91
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  trying-to-speedcube...        4.32
 7  MTGjumper                     4.37
 8  SimonWestlund                 4.52
 9  Mossar                        4.67
10  Yes, We Can!                  5.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Tim Reynolds                  6.19
12  Jeremy                        6.31
13  Kian                          6.55
14  cubedude7                     7.11
15  John Lee                      7.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  cookingfat                    7.20
17  rickcube                      7.35
18  AvGalen                       7.53
19  mande                         7.73
20  Ian                           7.83
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Forte                         8.41
22  Mike Hughey                   9.21
23  ender9994                     9.50
24  Edam                          9.56
25  PeterV                        9.61
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  salshort                     10.13
27  jamesdeanludlow              12.15
28  Kev43                        12.57
29  Lumej                        14.11
30  msemtd                       16.83
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  MatsBergsten                 17.92
32  liljthedude                  18.08
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (36)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                      11.11
 2  Jai                          11.50
 3  MTGjumper                    12.24
 4  SimonWestlund                13.12
 5  Sa967St                      13.18
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  DavidWoner                   13.83
 7  ManasijV                     14.40
 8  trying-to-speedcube...       14.49
 9  cmhardw                      15.10
10  Tim Reynolds                 16.18
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Kian                         16.79
12  Edmund                       16.84
13  Yes, We Can!                 17.72
14  rickcube                     17.86
15  Yalow                        17.98
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Ian                          18.00
17  John Lee                     18.51
18  Edam                         19.44
19  JTW2007                      20.10
20  cubedude7                    20.59
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  mande                        20.80
22  Jeremy                       20.82
23  AvGalen                      23.26
24  cookingfat                   24.90
25  Forte                        25.09
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Mike Hughey                  25.32
27  PM 1729                      25.66
28  PeterV                       27.08
29  salshort                     28.32
30  jamesdeanludlow              29.41
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Lumej                        30.11
32  Cyrok215                     31.12
33  Kev43                        32.75
34  msemtd                       43.57
35  liljthedude                  45.97
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  MatsBergsten                 48.56
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (23)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                      50.81
 2  Jai                          56.49
 3  MTGjumper                    56.90
 4  trying-to-speedcube...     1:01.00
 5  Sa967St                    1:01.89
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Kian                       1:12.54
 7  Tim Reynolds               1:14.04
 8  Yes, We Can!               1:20.98
 9  John Lee                   1:22.67
10  Jeremy                     1:22.74
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  AvGalen                    1:23.26
12  Mike Hughey                1:33.38
13  rickcube                   1:34.24
14  Ian                        1:35.17
15  cubedude7                  1:38.28
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  jamesdeanludlow            1:50.51
17  Edam                       1:51.48
18  cookingfat                 1:52.35
19  JTW2007                    1:58.60
20  ender9994                  2:06.94
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  msemtd                     2:51.70
22  MatsBergsten               3:23.25
23  salshort                   3:34.32
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (20)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                    1:33.05
 2  trying-to-speedcube...     1:48.13
 3  MTGjumper                  1:59.02
 4  Jai                        2:00.37
 5  Sa967St                    2:02.52
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Kian                       2:06.92
 7  Tim Reynolds               2:09.55
 8  John Lee                   2:15.75
 9  AvGalen                    2:17.81
10  cubedude7                  2:23.11
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mike Hughey                2:35.62
12  Yes, We Can!               2:36.90
13  Edam                       2:50.28
14  Am1n-                      3:10.10
15  JTW2007                    3:19.67
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  jamesdeanludlow            3:23.52
17  cookingfat                 3:52.44
18  salshort                   4:25.30
19  msemtd                     5:01.00
20  MatsBergsten               9:02.95
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                    3:22.50
 2  trying-to-speedcube...     4:15.15
 3  AvGalen                    4:40.18
 4  cubedude7                  4:49.08
 5  Mike Hughey                5:16.71
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  jamesdeanludlow            6:34.26
 7  msemtd                     9:12.13
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  trying-to-speedcube...     5:26.02
 2  AvGalen                    7:08.65
 3  cubedude7                  7:23.49
 4  Mike Hughey                7:53.20
 5  Kian                       8:00.04
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  jamesdeanludlow           10:16.49
 7  msemtd                    13:48.38
 8  cookingfat                14:05.70
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (20)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Jai                          18.93
 2  fazrulz                      22.80
 3  DavidWoner                   27.89
 4  trying-to-speedcube...       28.27
 5  Sa967St                      29.72
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  ManasijV                     29.73
 7  MTGjumper                    31.54
 8  Edmund                       33.09
 9  Tim Reynolds                 36.13
10  Ian                          39.10
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Kian                         40.26
12  mande                        40.79
13  AvGalen                      41.14
14  Mike Hughey                  43.66
15  Yes, We Can!                 51.35
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  salshort                   1:01.25
17  John Lee                   1:08.99
18  cookingfat                 1:12.12
19  msemtd                     2:10.06
20  liljthedude                2:34.08
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (2)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                1:41.88
 2  Kian                       3:12.80
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  DavidWoner                   23.80
 2  trying-to-speedcube...       24.10
 3  Mike Hughey                  24.85
 4  Kian                         24.92
 5  MatsBergsten                 36.17
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Yes, We Can!                 55.67
 7  cookingfat                   56.57
 8  AvGalen                    1:05.25
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (9)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                1:44.77
 2  trying-to-speedcube...     1:52.59
 3  Sa967St                    1:59.43
 4  ManasijV                   2:07.61
 5  MatsBergsten               2:10.97
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  PM 1729                    2:32.43
 7  DavidWoner                 2:37.58
 8  Kian                       4:03.97
 9  cookingfat                 4:49.11
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  cmhardw                    7:02.82
 2  Mike Hughey                8:12.44
 3  MatsBergsten              11:37.80
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  cmhardw                   14:50.89
 2  Mike Hughey               15:54.68
 3  MatsBergsten              32:07.00
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey               5.8
 2  MatsBergsten              5.2
 3  Kian                      2.8
 4  trying-to-speedcube...    2.4
 5  DavidWoner                1.8
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  mande                     1.6
 7  Kev43                     0.0
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  AvGalen                    1:11.80
 2  Mike Hughey                1:21.57
 3  Kian                       1:49.01
 4  cookingfat                 1:49.90
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (18)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Jai                        1:09.83
 2  MTGjumper                  1:10.84
 3  Sa967St                    1:22.62
 4  trying-to-speedcube...     1:25.93
 5  Kian                       1:36.88
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  John Lee                   1:52.02
 7  AvGalen                    2:03.15
 8  cubedude7                  2:10.65
 9  Ian                        2:11.09
10  Mike Hughey                2:15.72
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  cookingfat                 2:33.36
12  Edam                       2:37.59
13  jamesdeanludlow            2:44.47
14  PeterV                     3:16.36
15  Lumej                      3:39.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  msemtd                     4:12.27
17  salshort                   4:16.39
18  MatsBergsten               4:35.66
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (13)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  MTGjumper                  3:15.53
 2  Sa967St                    3:18.29
 3  trying-to-speedcube...     3:24.17
 4  Kian                       3:49.11
 5  John Lee                   4:01.63
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  AvGalen                    4:30.22
 7  Mike Hughey                5:02.43
 8  jamesdeanludlow            6:06.53
 9  cookingfat                 7:02.65
10  salshort                   8:44.88
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Lumej                      9:11.44
12  msemtd                     9:31.73
13  MatsBergsten              12:59.18
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (11)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Edam                          1.01
 2  Hays                          1.09
 3  PeterV                        1.50
 4  Mike Hughey                   1.74
 5  jamesdeanludlow               1.97
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  salshort                      2.04
 7  trying-to-speedcube...        2.30
 8  Kian                          2.30
 9  cookingfat                    2.42
10  AvGalen                       2.45
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  msemtd                        2.99
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                   4.14
 2  jamesdeanludlow               4.86
 3  AvGalen                       5.21
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  DavidWoner                    7.52
 2  trying-to-speedcube...       11.92
 3  AvGalen                      17.01
 4  Tim Reynolds                 17.64
 5  Mike Hughey                  19.38
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  jamesdeanludlow              20.05
 7  msemtd                       34.73
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (14)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Odder                         5.05
 2  Jai                           6.18
 3  SimonWestlund                 7.01
 4  DavidWoner                    7.62
 5  trying-to-speedcube...        8.32
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Tim Reynolds                 10.65
 7  cubedude7                    11.11
 8  AvGalen                      13.98
 9  John Lee                     14.31
10  salshort                     14.37
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Yes, We Can!                 14.79
12  JTW2007                      17.75
13  Mike Hughey                  17.88
14  msemtd                       19.45
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  trying-to-speedcube...     1:26.14
 2  Tim Reynolds               2:02.18
 3  Yes, We Can!               2:41.28
 4  Mike Hughey                2:51.65
 5  AvGalen                    3:07.76
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  salshort                   4:06.71
 7  msemtd                     5:31.18
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (12)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  MTGjumper                    16.87
 2  DavidWoner                   18.49
 3  trying-to-speedcube...       25.71
 4  SimonWestlund                27.62
 5  Forte                        30.16
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Sa967St                      35.43
 7  cubedude7                    40.45
 8  Mike Hughey                  49.96
 9  Kian                         55.89
10  AvGalen                    1:03.34
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  jamesdeanludlow            1:11.72
12  John Lee                   1:11.96
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  guusrs                    27.2
 2  stray                     29.6
 3  blah                      32.2
 4  Mike Hughey               35.2
 5  trying-to-speedcube...    36.8
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  PM 1729                   37.6
 7  Cyrok215                  54.0
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## Carrot (Oct 21, 2009)

it's nice =D (yay!! I won pyraminx xD)


----------



## Toad (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like Feliks needs to buy himself a 7x7


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2009)

It's nice that I'm able to still win some events even counting this way. And look how close I'm getting to Chris on 4x4x4 BLD and 5x5x5 BLD - that's the most exciting thing for me!

Thanks, Mats - this is a really nice way to look at the results!


----------



## Edmund (Oct 21, 2009)

I want to win 2x2 but I doubt I can.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 23, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Clock: (8)​
> 
> ```
> [COLOR="Blue"] 1  Vault312                      7.72
> ...



YAY! I won! 

ONOES! I didn't win!


----------



## Faz (Oct 23, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Looks like Feliks needs to buy himself a 7x7



I have one, I just don't do it much.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm not featured. I thought I'd done week 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, and I'm about to do 43. maybe didn't do 37, but I'm almost sure I did 38 and 39.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 23, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Clock: (8)​
> ...



Great laugh David !! That's how it goes when you change your username  
I took great care while doing the other result lists to merge David and Vault,
but here I obviously forgot. I'll fix it....


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 23, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I'm not featured. I thought I'd done week 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, and I'm about to do 43. maybe didn't do 37, but I'm almost sure I did 38 and 39.



This last list is for weeks 27-39. In that period of 13 weeks (3 months) you have to have five results. As you started in week 37 you got only to three results. But you will be in the list for the last three months of this year.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 23, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...



Aww, I thought it was a classic display of dominance that he came in both first and second in the same event!


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Just like this weekend, where I am going to take all 16 spots in the 3x3 final?

And yes, this made me realize how much extra work you have had to do to merge my results, thank you Mats


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok, merger done! 

And I think you made a fair swap David . You may have lost one of the 
two first places in Clock but on the other hand you now managed to win both 
2x2 (sorry Feliks) and 2x2BLD with the combined efforts of Vault and David!


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 21, 2009)

Is this going to be updated ever?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 21, 2009)

lilkdub503 said:


> Is this going to be updated ever?



Yes, they are done every 13 weeks (4 times a year). So after week 52 is done I'll compile the results & rankings of the last three months of the year (actually weeks 40-52). 

And probably a list of the whole year too.

The result of each weekly competition is given in each thread (at the end, but it is usually followed by some post commenting on the results).


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 1, 2010)

Is this completed updated for 2009 now?
I only appear for 3x3x3 but I've done 2x2x2, 4x4x4, 3x3x3 OH, and 2-3-4 relay as well.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 4, 2010)

*Results weeks 40-52*

This is just the sum of points for weeks 40-52.

Enjoy


*Grand total*

3342 Mike Hughey
2114 MTGjumper
2085 fazrulz
2000 Yes, We Can!
1920 Tim Reynolds
1884 SimonWestlund
1708 jamesdeanludlow
1658 Stini
1355 Kian
1274 trying-to-speedcube...
1228 Yichen
1129 MatsBergsten
1072 AvGalen
1071 DavidWoner
1048 msemtd
1027 mande
969 JunwenYao
954 Edam
942 Morten
935 ManasijV
864 randomtoad
857 kinch2002
856 Hays
814 mazei
782 Rubiks560
774 KwS Pall
772 zaub3rfr4g
749 PeterV
721 Jai
706 Lumej
657 Hong_Zhang
629 Cyrus C.
616 cookingfat
603 Edmund
581 salshort
575 elimescube
531 Ewks
526 Evan Liu
524 blizzardmb
501 Hyprul 9-ty2
466 Erik
444 stefanobevacqua
401 kzhou
399 Escher
395 anythingtwisty
384 Inf3rn0
378 chahupping
377 plechoss
371 Musli4brekkies
361 Weston
356 Micael
356 fanwuq
335 onionhoney
298 Cride5
288 MistArts
285 rickcube
285 richardzhang
279 guusrs
277 wrbcube4
272 ender9994
272 Odder
265 Stachuk1992
251 Slash
248 aronpm
243 Mossar
240 ZB_FTW!!!
238 blah
228 cubedude7
218 amostay2004
211 IamWEB
210 ianini
195 pierrotlenageur
190 oskarasbrink
185 TMOY
178 vlarsen
173 Jude
166 SkateTracker
164 Yalow
158 Squeek
153 liljthedude
151 CharlieCooper
150 AdvanceFIN
150 Cyrok215
140 Nora Christ
134 JTW2007
134 cmhardw
130 Derrick Eide17
129 Zane_C
127 Novriil
126 joey
126 Roy_HK
124 hawkmp4
123 JustinJ
118 Alifianto
106 driftboy_wen
104 rahulkadukar
102 ardi4nto
99 maxcube
93 yoruichi
90 Nykjær
89 lilkdub503
87 HaraldS
85 jave
83 rachmaninovian
82 ErikJ
82 x-colo-x
77 puzzlemaster
76 Edward
76 Jeremy
69 LarsN
67 PM 1729
65 Filipe Lima
59 Ville Seppänen
59 Aksel B
58 hdskull
57 ConnorCuber
56 luisgepeto
55 janelle
55 ExoCorsair
54 ero'2x
53 Edward_Lin
53 Henrik Bui
52 the1lord5
48 Brettludlow
47 janilo_139
45 Robert-Y
45 Scigatt
45 kjcellist
44 Sin-H
43 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
40 iSpinz
39 Kenneth
34 qazefth
34 tim
33 Forte
29 Even_
26 linkmaster03
24 Noppel
23 CubesOfTheWorld
23 Jacco
22 SebCube
21 thinkdifferent
20 DavidSanders
19 JMetcalfe
19 Brunito
19 Lord Voldemort
18 stevethecuber
17 Wasil
17 Henrik
16 d-man
16 Alex DiTuro
16 Joey
14 roundy
13 gyc6001
13 Chaos2011
12 Ranzha V. Emodrach
12 Olivér Perge
12 jupp
11 Lucas Garron
11 Kidstardust
11 lorki3
10 leandrobaltazar
8 desertbear
8 Tomk
8 digaoy
7 CitricAcid
3 Gloria Hughey

*2x2x2*

397 fazrulz
395 MTGjumper
385 Yes, We Can!
324 Yichen
296 DavidWoner
288 trying-to-speedcube...
253 Kian
236 onionhoney
235 SimonWestlund
232 Tim Reynolds
216 Morten
205 mande
201 PeterV
187 Stini
176 randomtoad
168 JunwenYao
162 Erik
148 Escher
148 Mike Hughey
144 MistArts
128 KwS Pall
126 Jai
124 Edmund
123 blizzardmb
123 jamesdeanludlow
120 Musli4brekkies
119 Hays
117 kinch2002
116 zaub3rfr4g
114 Cyrus C.
114 Yalow
109 AvGalen
99 Evan Liu
99 Ewks
99 cookingfat
97 ender9994
97 wrbcube4
96 Cride5
95 elimescube
94 Inf3rn0
84 Weston
82 Hong_Zhang
79 plechoss
78 richardzhang
76 msemtd
73 Odder
70 Mossar
68 kzhou
68 rickcube
66 Rubiks560
63 mazei
63 Jude
61 oskarasbrink
58 Slash
56 Roy_HK
56 MatsBergsten
54 ianini
54 fanwuq
51 HaraldS
51 anythingtwisty
50 JustinJ
49 amostay2004
48 Lumej
46 chahupping
45 Edward_Lin
45 hawkmp4
45 Stachuk1992
42 puzzlemaster
42 Edam
38 ErikJ
36 salshort
36 ZB_FTW!!!
35 stefanobevacqua
34 AdvanceFIN
31 Aksel B
30 Filipe Lima
28 cubedude7
28 IamWEB
27 joey
27 luisgepeto
27 ConnorCuber
26 JTW2007
26 Forte
25 Alifianto
23 Hyprul 9-ty2
23 CharlieCooper
23 aronpm
22 Nykjær
22 rachmaninovian
21 driftboy_wen
21 Kenneth
21 ardi4nto
20 Jeremy
19 Henrik Bui
18 pierrotlenageur
18 linkmaster03
18 x-colo-x
18 Zane_C
18 the1lord5
18 Cyrok215
17 Squeek
16 Nora Christ
16 maxcube
15 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
15 Novriil
14 vlarsen
12 rahulkadukar
12 kjcellist
8 Noppel
8 iSpinz
8 digaoy
7 Chaos2011
6 CubesOfTheWorld
5 Micael
4 lilkdub503
3 lorki3
3 Even_
3 liljthedude

*3x3x3 *

513 MTGjumper
504 fazrulz
468 Yes, We Can!
463 ManasijV
381 Edam
334 Edmund
325 Yichen
301 mande
300 Tim Reynolds
292 SimonWestlund
278 Kian
267 trying-to-speedcube...
249 Stini
232 Mike Hughey
217 Morten
196 randomtoad
196 DavidWoner
192 Rubiks560
190 Hays
187 jamesdeanludlow
174 Escher
169 PeterV
168 stefanobevacqua
164 Jai
159 Cyrus C.
157 JunwenYao
154 zaub3rfr4g
154 Musli4brekkies
151 Ewks
145 kinch2002
143 Erik
137 Lumej
137 salshort
132 mazei
131 Evan Liu
117 Hyprul 9-ty2
113 Inf3rn0
109 KwS Pall
108 chahupping
108 Derrick Eide17
108 ender9994
107 Cride5
105 cookingfat
104 blizzardmb
103 AdvanceFIN
101 Weston
100 elimescube
100 rickcube
99 onionhoney
98 plechoss
96 AvGalen
92 fanwuq
88 kzhou
83 IamWEB
81 richardzhang
80 joey
74 anythingtwisty
72 Mossar
72 msemtd
72 wrbcube4
69 Stachuk1992
66 oskarasbrink
65 Hong_Zhang
65 Edward
65 ZB_FTW!!!
65 amostay2004
64 Slash
62 aronpm
58 liljthedude
57 MatsBergsten
56 Odder
55 maxcube
52 Zane_C
48 ianini
47 JustinJ
45 jave
45 yoruichi
44 ErikJ
44 Sin-H
38 blah
37 driftboy_wen
37 Squeek
36 lilkdub503
36 Ville Seppänen
36 SkateTracker
35 puzzlemaster
35 Filipe Lima
34 qazefth
34 hawkmp4
33 janelle
33 hdskull
32 CharlieCooper
32 JTW2007
31 pierrotlenageur
30 cubedude7
30 ConnorCuber
29 luisgepeto
29 Jude
29 LarsN
29 Alifianto
29 Yalow
28 vlarsen
27 ExoCorsair
27 guusrs
27 iSpinz
26 Novriil
26 ero'2x
26 x-colo-x
26 Nykjær
26 kjcellist
26 Cyrok215
25 Nora Christ
24 MistArts
24 Jeremy
23 Roy_HK
22 PM 1729
22 rachmaninovian
21 HaraldS
21 the1lord5
21 thinkdifferent
20 DavidSanders
19 Lord Voldemort
18 Scigatt
18 stevethecuber
17 CubesOfTheWorld
17 SebCube
16 d-man
16 Alex DiTuro
16 Aksel B
15 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
14 Micael
14 Brettludlow
13 Henrik Bui
12 Ranzha V. Emodrach
10 rahulkadukar
9 JMetcalfe
8 Tomk
8 ardi4nto
7 CitricAcid
6 Chaos2011
6 jupp
4 lorki3

*4x4x4*

335 MTGjumper
294 Yes, We Can!
243 fazrulz
223 jamesdeanludlow
215 Mike Hughey
186 SimonWestlund
177 Tim Reynolds
173 Yichen
172 Edam
171 Stini
152 JunwenYao
126 Kian
117 kinch2002
115 Morten
109 Hays
108 AvGalen
106 Jai
103 KwS Pall
100 elimescube
99 Hyprul 9-ty2
99 PeterV
98 zaub3rfr4g
97 stefanobevacqua
97 randomtoad
95 mazei
92 trying-to-speedcube...
88 msemtd
86 Lumej
79 cookingfat
78 DavidWoner
78 fanwuq
75 blizzardmb
74 Ewks
70 Cyrus C.
69 Weston
68 MatsBergsten
66 chahupping
62 kzhou
57 Evan Liu
56 Hong_Zhang
56 rickcube
55 liljthedude
53 anythingtwisty
53 wrbcube4
45 Robert-Y
44 IamWEB
42 SkateTracker
38 Rubiks560
37 pierrotlenageur
35 aronpm
35 Erik
34 plechoss
33 vlarsen
31 CharlieCooper
29 mande
28 ExoCorsair
27 cubedude7
27 salshort
26 Even_
25 Stachuk1992
24 Squeek
24 blah
22 x-colo-x
21 rachmaninovian
20 Cyrok215
18 lilkdub503
18 Novriil
18 oskarasbrink
17 Alifianto
16 Nora Christ
16 Nykjær
16 Jeremy
16 amostay2004
15 JTW2007
15 Micael
14 MistArts
13 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
13 rahulkadukar
12 Aksel B
12 maxcube
10 Scigatt
9 Wasil
8 linkmaster03
8 Musli4brekkies
7 jave
5 janelle
5 the1lord5
5 Cride5

*5x5x5*

189 Mike Hughey
153 jamesdeanludlow
139 Tim Reynolds
138 SimonWestlund
130 fazrulz
126 Stini
122 Yes, We Can!
101 msemtd
90 AvGalen
87 Kian
82 Hays
80 Edam
80 MatsBergsten
76 Jai
74 JunwenYao
71 mazei
70 MTGjumper
66 Rubiks560
66 Lumej
64 salshort
63 stefanobevacqua
53 trying-to-speedcube...
46 elimescube
45 KwS Pall
44 Hong_Zhang
43 kzhou
40 cookingfat
39 chahupping
36 anythingtwisty
34 vlarsen
30 SkateTracker
24 aronpm
23 cubedude7
23 CharlieCooper
23 kinch2002
22 ero'2x
22 Cyrus C.
21 Erik
19 pierrotlenageur
19 joey
19 Squeek
18 JTW2007
18 Evan Liu
18 Slash
18 rachmaninovian
17 Novriil
17 Morten
17 wrbcube4
15 amostay2004
14 ianini
14 DavidWoner
13 AdvanceFIN
12 Nora Christ
12 Jude
12 MistArts
10 rahulkadukar
10 Cyrok215
9 liljthedude
7 blizzardmb
7 randomtoad
7 mande
7 ZB_FTW!!!

*6x6x6*

127 Mike Hughey
99 msemtd
92 jamesdeanludlow
73 Tim Reynolds
57 AvGalen
56 fazrulz
51 SimonWestlund
42 MatsBergsten
39 mazei
31 Stini
26 Hays
20 KwS Pall
16 trying-to-speedcube...
15 anythingtwisty
14 elimescube
13 cubedude7
12 Nora Christ
11 rahulkadukar
10 DavidWoner
9 pierrotlenageur
9 Edam
8 Morten
7 Cyrok215

*7x7x7*

156 Mike Hughey
114 msemtd
112 jamesdeanludlow
96 Stini
68 AvGalen
61 Tim Reynolds
61 SimonWestlund
45 Lumej
44 fazrulz
35 cookingfat
35 Kian
34 Hong_Zhang
31 Hays
27 KwS Pall
23 Edam
20 mazei
18 anythingtwisty
18 trying-to-speedcube...
16 Nora Christ
16 elimescube
16 Cyrus C.
15 cubedude7
10 rahulkadukar
8 salshort

*3x3 one handed*

273 ManasijV
248 MTGjumper
233 Yes, We Can!
206 mande
200 Mike Hughey
190 Yichen
183 SimonWestlund
170 Stini
164 Tim Reynolds
148 Morten
140 randomtoad
134 Rubiks560
119 Edmund
113 Kian
109 Jai
102 salshort
96 Evan Liu
94 Inf3rn0
93 trying-to-speedcube...
92 AvGalen
90 fazrulz
87 mazei
83 DavidWoner
81 Mossar
80 Hyprul 9-ty2
79 JunwenYao
76 Weston
75 KwS Pall
75 msemtd
72 plechoss
60 Ewks
59 Lumej
58 chahupping
56 jamesdeanludlow
56 Odder
54 elimescube
54 Escher
53 cookingfat
48 kinch2002
48 Cyrus C.
46 Stachuk1992
45 anythingtwisty
43 richardzhang
42 Zane_C
42 amostay2004
41 kzhou
36 IamWEB
32 Edam
31 yoruichi
30 blah
29 Hays
28 Hong_Zhang
28 Erik
28 liljthedude
28 ZB_FTW!!!
26 lilkdub503
26 Jude
25 Alifianto
25 hdskull
23 oskarasbrink
22 jave
21 fanwuq
20 Squeek
20 Slash
17 vlarsen
17 Scigatt
16 zaub3rfr4g
15 Nora Christ
15 HaraldS
15 Cyrok215
14 pierrotlenageur
14 janelle
14 blizzardmb
14 MistArts
13 stefanobevacqua
11 Kidstardust
11 Edward
9 hawkmp4
8 SkateTracker
8 Musli4brekkies
7 rahulkadukar
7 ardi4nto
6 maxcube
5 SebCube
5 iSpinz

*3x3 with feet*

84 Mike Hughey
21 SimonWestlund
16 Hong_Zhang
16 jamesdeanludlow
15 Kian
12 fazrulz
7 Slash
6 DavidWoner
5 Zane_C
5 Lumej
5 Hays
5 trying-to-speedcube...

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

159 Mike Hughey
134 MatsBergsten
105 Yes, We Can!
100 fazrulz
79 zaub3rfr4g
66 Kian
62 jamesdeanludlow
58 Tim Reynolds
55 kinch2002
47 trying-to-speedcube...
46 KwS Pall
45 AvGalen
44 plechoss
44 blizzardmb
42 mande
40 cookingfat
40 SimonWestlund
35 Rubiks560
35 Micael
35 DavidWoner
34 Morten
32 Inf3rn0
31 Hong_Zhang
31 randomtoad
26 JustinJ
25 MTGjumper
23 MistArts
23 Escher
22 Derrick Eide17
22 ZB_FTW!!!
22 wrbcube4
21 ManasijV
21 Yalow
20 Mossar
19 Erik
18 driftboy_wen
18 Kenneth
16 x-colo-x
16 Lumej
16 fanwuq
15 PeterV
14 mazei
13 Cride5
11 Hyprul 9-ty2
11 Cyrus C.
11 JunwenYao
8 Edward_Lin
8 ender9994
7 Forte
7 rahulkadukar
6 Stachuk1992
4 pierrotlenageur
4 maxcube
4 richardzhang

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

211 Mike Hughey
181 MatsBergsten
127 ManasijV
121 mande
112 Micael
82 zaub3rfr4g
72 msemtd
61 kinch2002
61 SimonWestlund
60 Tim Reynolds
57 Rubiks560
57 blah
51 cookingfat
48 mazei
48 AvGalen
47 Hong_Zhang
44 Kian
40 fazrulz
37 trying-to-speedcube...
36 Hyprul 9-ty2
31 amostay2004
30 aronpm
30 PM 1729
24 plechoss
23 Ville Seppänen
23 JunwenYao
21 cmhardw
21 ender9994
20 driftboy_wen
19 Weston
19 Slash
17 yoruichi
16 Lumej
16 wrbcube4
15 Erik
14 randomtoad
14 roundy
13 pierrotlenageur
12 Jude
12 KwS Pall
10 elimescube
10 Squeek
10 Stachuk1992
9 DavidWoner
9 Musli4brekkies
6 maxcube
6 jupp
6 richardzhang
6 Yes, We Can!

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

141 Mike Hughey
117 MatsBergsten
48 Micael
38 cmhardw
30 trying-to-speedcube...
19 LarsN
18 blah
17 mazei
16 Jude
16 Kian
11 Lucas Garron
10 SimonWestlund
9 Henrik
8 aronpm
8 DavidWoner

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

148 Mike Hughey
130 MatsBergsten
60 cmhardw
21 LarsN
11 Slash
11 trying-to-speedcube...
10 DavidWoner

*3x3 Multi blind*

201 Mike Hughey
173 MatsBergsten
127 Micael
60 kinch2002
43 Kian
34 tim
30 ManasijV
29 Tim Reynolds
24 Hong_Zhang
19 JunwenYao
18 SimonWestlund
16 blah
16 trying-to-speedcube...
14 Slash
14 mande
13 Hyprul 9-ty2
12 mazei
10 cookingfat
9 DavidWoner
8 Henrik
7 zaub3rfr4g
5 aronpm
4 fazrulz
4 AvGalen

*3x3 Match the scramble*

118 Mike Hughey
70 mande
62 kinch2002
46 AvGalen
38 blizzardmb
31 Hong_Zhang
28 cookingfat
20 KwS Pall
20 Tim Reynolds
18 vlarsen
18 Lumej
17 SimonWestlund
16 Hays
16 fazrulz
15 MatsBergsten
15 msemtd
15 jamesdeanludlow
14 Hyprul 9-ty2
14 Morten
12 trying-to-speedcube...
11 MTGjumper
9 DavidWoner
8 zaub3rfr4g
8 JunwenYao
7 Kian
6 mazei
6 Rubiks560
6 rahulkadukar
6 anythingtwisty
6 ZB_FTW!!!
5 Cyrus C.

*2-3-4 Relay*

182 MTGjumper
153 jamesdeanludlow
143 Mike Hughey
134 Yichen
124 Stini
115 Tim Reynolds
111 fazrulz
109 Edam
108 SimonWestlund
95 zaub3rfr4g
91 Morten
86 PeterV
85 Kian
80 JunwenYao
77 Hays
76 AvGalen
73 randomtoad
68 Lumej
66 KwS Pall
65 Yes, We Can!
61 msemtd
59 Jai
51 Cyrus C.
50 mazei
49 kzhou
48 kinch2002
47 Ewks
45 Hyprul 9-ty2
44 blizzardmb
43 elimescube
43 MatsBergsten
42 Evan Liu
40 chahupping
40 stefanobevacqua
39 Hong_Zhang
33 Rubiks560
31 Stachuk1992
29 SkateTracker
27 richardzhang
26 pierrotlenageur
23 trying-to-speedcube...
22 cubedude7
21 anythingtwisty
20 ianini
20 IamWEB
19 aronpm
19 DavidWoner
19 cookingfat
18 Nora Christ
18 Alifianto
18 salshort
17 Novriil
16 Squeek
15 Cyrok215
14 vlarsen
12 JTW2007
12 ender9994
11 rickcube
10 Nykjær
8 Wasil
6 rahulkadukar
4 lorki3
3 kjcellist

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

141 MTGjumper
138 Mike Hughey
106 jamesdeanludlow
100 Stini
84 Tim Reynolds
76 Kian
70 AvGalen
68 msemtd
66 Hays
66 SimonWestlund
65 PeterV
57 Lumej
47 KwS Pall
45 Yes, We Can!
44 kinch2002
41 mazei
41 JunwenYao
40 kzhou
39 Hong_Zhang
38 elimescube
37 Cyrus C.
36 fazrulz
33 MatsBergsten
28 Evan Liu
28 stefanobevacqua
26 Rubiks560
25 anythingtwisty
23 cubedude7
22 salshort
21 SkateTracker
21 trying-to-speedcube...
20 pierrotlenageur
20 vlarsen
18 chahupping
17 Morten
17 cookingfat
16 aronpm
15 Squeek
15 Stachuk1992
14 JTW2007
14 Cyrok215
12 Novriil
12 DavidWoner
12 Jai
11 ianini
11 randomtoad
10 Nora Christ
10 Edam
8 blizzardmb
7 ender9994
4 rahulkadukar

*Magic*

114 PeterV
101 jamesdeanludlow
88 Mike Hughey
80 Yes, We Can!
78 Edam
65 Stini
57 JunwenYao
56 salshort
55 Evan Liu
45 SimonWestlund
44 msemtd
43 ianini
43 Musli4brekkies
42 zaub3rfr4g
42 Hays
39 trying-to-speedcube...
36 Roy_HK
34 Brettludlow
30 Rubiks560
28 fazrulz
26 aronpm
26 Edmund
25 cookingfat
22 Tim Reynolds
21 AvGalen
20 Hyprul 9-ty2
19 rickcube
18 anythingtwisty
14 Kian
13 Henrik Bui
12 DavidWoner
11 Lumej
11 Jeremy
11 ender9994
11 oskarasbrink
10 driftboy_wen
9 Jai
8 Nykjær
8 Stachuk1992
7 elimescube
4 pierrotlenageur
4 kzhou
3 janelle
3 Ewks
2 ZB_FTW!!!

*Master Magic*

59 jamesdeanludlow
47 Mike Hughey
21 Stini
11 Roy_HK
11 Hays
10 AvGalen
8 Tim Reynolds
6 trying-to-speedcube...
5 Jeremy
5 DavidWoner
4 elimescube
4 ianini
4 Jai
3 Edam
2 Yes, We Can!
2 SimonWestlund

*Clock*

72 DavidWoner
66 jamesdeanludlow
60 Mike Hughey
57 Tim Reynolds
40 msemtd
38 SimonWestlund
29 AvGalen
22 Rubiks560
21 Stini
15 Lumej
10 trying-to-speedcube...
8 cubedude7
8 ianini
4 Edam
4 oskarasbrink
3 ZB_FTW!!!

*Pyraminx*

113 SimonWestlund
106 fazrulz
101 Tim Reynolds
92 Yes, We Can!
81 Mike Hughey
79 randomtoad
72 salshort
68 kinch2002
65 Odder
64 Ewks
59 Stini
57 DavidWoner
56 Jai
47 ZB_FTW!!!
46 msemtd
45 JunwenYao
41 Kian
34 Hong_Zhang
33 anythingtwisty
32 AvGalen
31 rickcube
30 KwS Pall
19 Brunito
19 Hays
17 CharlieCooper
17 trying-to-speedcube...
16 elimescube
16 Erik
15 plechoss
14 Novriil
13 cubedude7
11 jave
11 Edam
10 mazei
10 Stachuk1992
9 JTW2007
9 Yichen
9 jamesdeanludlow
8 desertbear
8 Nykjær
8 the1lord5
8 ender9994
8 Henrik Bui
6 kzhou
6 hawkmp4
4 blizzardmb
4 Alifianto
4 kjcellist
3 chahupping
3 Gloria Hughey
3 rahulkadukar
3 Inf3rn0
3 cookingfat

*Megaminx*

132 Mike Hughey
88 Yes, We Can!
87 SimonWestlund
80 Stini
79 jamesdeanludlow
77 Rubiks560
72 Tim Reynolds
67 msemtd
45 fazrulz
44 mazei
41 JunwenYao
40 AvGalen
39 salshort
38 DavidWoner
34 Hong_Zhang
31 Yichen
28 Hays
26 trying-to-speedcube...
25 hawkmp4
25 Lumej
22 Odder
14 CharlieCooper
13 cubedude7
11 elimescube
10 Hyprul 9-ty2
10 JMetcalfe
9 kinch2002
8 JTW2007
8 Novriil
8 blizzardmb
8 richardzhang
7 Cyrus C.
7 cookingfat
6 ero'2x
5 lilkdub503
5 Morten
5 rahulkadukar
5 Kian

*Square-1*

161 MTGjumper
99 Mike Hughey
83 SimonWestlund
75 trying-to-speedcube...
73 jamesdeanludlow
70 fazrulz
52 DavidWoner
47 janilo_139
46 KwS Pall
33 Hong_Zhang
33 blizzardmb
33 Ewks
31 AvGalen
29 Musli4brekkies
23 Lumej
21 elimescube
18 Morten
17 Hyprul 9-ty2
15 Jude
14 Kian
13 cubedude7
13 gyc6001
12 Weston
12 Erik
11 plechoss
11 CharlieCooper
11 Slash
10 leandrobaltazar
10 msemtd
8 ianini
7 oskarasbrink
6 Hays
5 Cyrus C.
5 hawkmp4
5 cookingfat

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

252 guusrs
225 Mike Hughey
185 TMOY
158 Stini
148 Tim Reynolds
95 fanwuq
84 Cyrus C.
77 Cride5
75 zaub3rfr4g
72 trying-to-speedcube...
66 ardi4nto
65 mazei
57 MistArts
55 blah
53 fazrulz
48 Inf3rn0
42 Morten
42 Yichen
41 DavidWoner
40 randomtoad
38 richardzhang
37 Kian
33 MTGjumper
32 mande
29 Slash
29 SimonWestlund
25 Cyrok215
24 ZB_FTW!!!
23 Jacco
23 jamesdeanludlow
22 blizzardmb
21 ManasijV
20 Hong_Zhang
16 Hyprul 9-ty2
16 Noppel
16 Joey
15 cmhardw
15 Erik
15 PM 1729
15 Yes, We Can!
14 JunwenYao
12 Zane_C
12 Olivér Perge
11 Lumej


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2010)

108th overall
64th 3x3 speed
77th 3x3 OH

And I've only competed like 4 times :d.
IamHappy. Going for way better rank in 2010.


----------



## Toad (Jan 4, 2010)

Very happy with that considering I missed 3 of those weeks


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 4, 2010)

*Results for the whole year 2009*

So this is the sum of all 52 competitions of 2009.

It holds no surprise at all that Mike won, still a great effort and I will not even
try to calculate the total time taken to do all these events every week of the year.
Congratulations!!!

As Mike has promised to cut down maybe this total for 2010 will hold more
excitement as to who will win.

Anyway, here you are:

*Grand total*

11523 Mike Hughey
8471 trying-to-speedcube...
7241 fazrulz
6686 MTGjumper
6131 AvGalen
5667 DavidWoner
5606 Kian
5292 SimonWestlund
3911 MatsBergsten
3905 Jai
3718 Sa967St
3695 Yes, We Can!
2954 cookingfat
2943 Edam
2919 Tim Reynolds
2874 msemtd
2565 jamesdeanludlow
2549 Edmund
2301 mande
2034 PeterV
2028 Yalow
1980 Ellis
1979 Escher
1865 elimescube
1863 ManasijV
1658 Stini
1486 salshort
1473 Erik
1470 byu
1390 MistArts
1366 John Lee
1284 rickcube
1231 fanwuq
1228 Yichen
1201 waffle = ijm
1099 Hays
1057 Lumej
1046 cubedude7
969 JunwenYao
950 guusrs
942 Morten
928 Lord Voldemort
864 randomtoad
857 kinch2002
840 Jude
832 hippofluff
814 mazei
793 Rubiks560
789 Slash
774 KwS Pall
772 zaub3rfr4g
765 ender9994
760 cmhardw
733 pjk
710 alifiantoadinugroho
657 Hong_Zhang
654 ExoCorsair
644 Odder
629 Cyrus C.
628 JTW2007
625 tsaoenator
623 not_kevin
610 Ian
609 rwcinoto
607 maxcube
581 onionhoney
578 rahulkadukar
561 qqwref
559 Mossar
550 blah
548 Ville Seppänen
531 Ewks
526 Evan Liu
524 blizzardmb
513 cuBerBruce
502 Jeremy
501 Hyprul 9-ty2
488 masterofthebass
458 Inf3rn0
444 stefanobevacqua
426 EmersonHerrmann
425 Benny
401 kzhou
398 Gparker
395 anythingtwisty
393 Micael
388 Jacco
379 wrbcube4
378 chahupping
377 plechoss
371 Musli4brekkies
367 PM 1729
363 Rubixcubematt
362 Stachuk1992
361 Weston
360 Cyrok215
355 ConnorCuber
333 Kev43
330 luisgepeto
328 Forte
318 liljthedude
308 marineasalia
308 Goater
302 oyyq99999
300 IamWEB
298 Cride5
291 gavnasty
286 ZB_FTW!!!
285 richardzhang
281 Tortin
269 TMOY
269 Novriil
266 jcuber
257 stray
249 Max Neitzel
248 aronpm
241 oskarasbrink
231 Lid
218 amostay2004
218 kippy33
210 ianini
202 Derrick Eide17
195 pierrotlenageur
194 Sir E Brum
193 happa95
186 Gurplex
182 snowmous
181 Am1n-
178 vlarsen
173 CharlieCooper
166 SkateTracker
163 Mirek
162 prażeodym
158 Squeek
156 hawkmp4
156 rachmaninovian
152 LarsN
150 AdvanceFIN
150 erc
146 Konsta
144 ardi4nto
141 isaacthecuber
141 joey
140 Nora Christ
139 mcciff2112
136 ananbc
131 James Kobel
129 Zane_C
126 Roy_HK
123 JustinJ
121 vvtopkar
118 Alifianto
116 Fobo911
108 Bogyo
106 driftboy_wen
103 Garmon
102 ThatGuy
101 Henrik
99 Thompson
98 Robert-Y
98 Henxu
97 Jebediah54
93 yoruichi
93 DAE_JA_VOO
92 anderson26
90 Nykjær
89 lilkdub503
89 Ryanrex116
87 HaraldS
86 RampageCuber
85 jave
85 mmMarco17
84 TobiasDaneels
84 Mats Valk
83 tim
82 ErikJ
82 x-colo-x
81 MAHTI-ANSSI
79 Scigatt
79 VirKill
77 puzzlemaster
76 Edward
76 slncuber21
70 léo42
70 babyle
70 the1lord5
68 jsh33
66 edw0010
66 waffle=ijm
65 Filipe Lima
65 kjcellist
65 Feanaro
63 Zava
59 Aksel B
59 rafal
59 jupp
58 hdskull
56 edd5190
56 imaghost
55 janelle
54 ero'2x
54 bubblebuddy73
54 vloc15
53 Edward_Lin
53 Henrik Bui
53 qazefth
53 Lemuel Manalo
49 poorshooter
48 Brettludlow
48 Rubiks_Lizard
47 janilo_139
46 iSpinz
46 miniGOINGS
46 Worms
46 JohnnyA
45 Vulosity
44 Sin-H
43 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
42 *LukeMayn*
42 Slowpoke22
41 TheBB
41 Koen
40 TheBloodyTalon
40 Tiw
40 shoot1510
39 Kenneth
39 Txarli
36 coinman
34 Nuceria
34 tothmate
33 Laetitia
32 thinkdifferent
31 mstrlunx
30 Odin
29 Even_
29 abr71310
27 JoseRubik
26 linkmaster03
26 36duong
25 andyaycw
24 Noppel
23 CubesOfTheWorld
23 thelurch1986
22 SebCube
22 tanapak1
22 Crossed
21 Neroflux
20 DavidSanders
20 dbeyer
20 dannyz0r
20 Kidstardust
20 Matthew
20 wzrds3
19 JMetcalfe
19 Brunito
19 Karthik
18 stevethecuber
18 sixstringsquier
18 Roux-er
18 KJiptner
17 Wasil
17 vrumanuk
17 PlutoCuber
17 mpohl100
16 d-man
16 Alex DiTuro
16 Joey
16 fundash
16 Fishcake
15 deepSubDiver
14 roundy
14 h5n1
14 martian
13 gyc6001
13 Chaos2011
13 Streetcuber
12 Ranzha V. Emodrach
12 Olivér Perge
12 poptheman1
12 mav
12 kickinwing2112
11 Lucas Garron
11 lorki3
10 leandrobaltazar
10 Shaden Smith
10 Rebecca Hughey
10 StefanPochmann
8 desertbear
8 Tomk
8 digaoy
8 Crickets
8 Yoshikee
8 kjeldsen
8 bour1992
8 Pedro
7 CitricAcid
7 spdcbr
7 Rodrigomaga2
6 Marie Hughey
6 Spaniard
6 krazedkat
5 HALLU
5 Rubik's Exer
4 themontyfreak
3 Gloria Hughey

*2x2x2*

1289 MTGjumper
1211 fazrulz
1016 DavidWoner
1005 trying-to-speedcube...
839 Yes, We Can!
823 Edmund
812 Kian
741 Yalow
735 Jai
689 SimonWestlund
652 Escher
568 MistArts
534 Mike Hughey
529 PeterV
525 AvGalen
454 cookingfat
392 Erik
353 Tim Reynolds
350 onionhoney
324 Yichen
318 mande
312 elimescube
257 Edam
253 rickcube
227 ender9994
221 msemtd
221 Jude
216 Morten
214 Mossar
211 waffle = ijm
192 jamesdeanludlow
187 Stini
187 MatsBergsten
186 Lord Voldemort
176 randomtoad
175 Ellis
168 JunwenYao
159 salshort
158 wrbcube4
154 John Lee
146 Hays
141 Odder
140 cubedude7
137 Slash
136 byu
132 Gparker
128 KwS Pall
125 luisgepeto
123 blizzardmb
122 hippofluff
121 Jeremy
120 Musli4brekkies
118 alifiantoadinugroho
117 kinch2002
116 zaub3rfr4g
114 Cyrus C.
114 Inf3rn0
108 JTW2007
104 Lumej
102 maxcube
102 fanwuq
101 Forte
99 Evan Liu
99 Ewks
96 Cride5
93 rwcinoto
90 Ian
90 not_kevin
90 ExoCorsair
85 Stachuk1992
85 ConnorCuber
84 Weston
82 Hong_Zhang
81 oskarasbrink
79 plechoss
79 Rubixcubematt
78 richardzhang
68 kzhou
68 Jacco
66 Rubiks560
63 mazei
63 Kev43
63 vvtopkar
56 Roy_HK
56 masterofthebass
56 Ville Seppänen
54 ianini
53 hawkmp4
52 qqwref
51 HaraldS
51 anythingtwisty
51 ZB_FTW!!!
50 JustinJ
50 IamWEB
49 amostay2004
46 chahupping
46 Worms
45 Edward_Lin
45 pjk
44 rahulkadukar
43 marineasalia
43 Garmon
42 puzzlemaster
41 James Kobel
39 Sir E Brum
39 erc
38 ErikJ
37 liljthedude
35 stefanobevacqua
34 AdvanceFIN
32 kippy33
31 Aksel B
31 ThatGuy
30 Filipe Lima
29 MAHTI-ANSSI
29 Cyrok215
29 Ryanrex116
28 Lid
27 joey
26 prażeodym
26 ardi4nto
25 Alifianto
25 TobiasDaneels
25 snowmous
25 Benny
24 imaghost
24 Mats Valk
24 slncuber21
23 Hyprul 9-ty2
23 aronpm
23 Konsta
23 CharlieCooper
23 the1lord5
22 Nykjær
22 jcuber
22 rachmaninovian
22 Derrick Eide17
21 driftboy_wen
21 Kenneth
20 Thompson
20 Bogyo
20 Matthew
19 Henrik Bui
19 anderson26
18 pierrotlenageur
18 linkmaster03
18 x-colo-x
18 Zane_C
18 edw0010
17 Squeek
17 Rubiks_Lizard
17 Vulosity
17 isaacthecuber
16 Nora Christ
16 edd5190
16 Henrik
16 bubblebuddy73
15 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
15 *LukeMayn*
15 Novriil
15 Henxu
14 vlarsen
14 mmMarco17
14 Slowpoke22
14 Laetitia
14 waffle=ijm
13 miniGOINGS
13 RampageCuber
13 Roux-er
12 kjcellist
12 mcciff2112
10 léo42
10 LarsN
10 EmersonHerrmann
10 oyyq99999
9 Kidstardust
9 Am1n-
9 Lemuel Manalo
8 Noppel
8 digaoy
8 iSpinz
8 VirKill
7 Chaos2011
7 wzrds3
7 Crossed
7 Koen
6 CubesOfTheWorld
6 36duong
5 Tiw
5 Micael
5 coinman
4 lilkdub503
4 Marie Hughey
4 abr71310
3 lorki3
3 Even_
3 Rebecca Hughey
3 Sa967St

*3x3x3 *

1748 MTGjumper
1564 fazrulz
1195 trying-to-speedcube...
1065 Kian
1051 Sa967St
1028 Edmund
976 Jai
967 Edam
953 ManasijV
946 SimonWestlund
908 Yes, We Can!
738 DavidWoner
725 Mike Hughey
697 Escher
654 mande
543 PeterV
534 AvGalen
521 Yalow
498 cookingfat
472 Tim Reynolds
455 Ellis
388 byu
382 rickcube
356 Erik
350 elimescube
325 Yichen
301 tsaoenator
292 salshort
290 waffle = ijm
284 Hays
282 Lord Voldemort
282 pjk
278 jamesdeanludlow
268 msemtd
263 cmhardw
263 fanwuq
256 ender9994
249 Stini
248 John Lee
233 MistArts
227 Lumej
224 MatsBergsten
217 Morten
210 marineasalia
210 Jude
209 ExoCorsair
203 Rubiks560
197 maxcube
196 randomtoad
193 Max Neitzel
182 JTW2007
182 hippofluff
179 onionhoney
174 Odder
172 cubedude7
168 stefanobevacqua
159 Cyrus C.
157 JunwenYao
155 Slash
154 zaub3rfr4g
154 Musli4brekkies
154 alifiantoadinugroho
153 gavnasty
151 Ewks
151 Ian
150 IamWEB
148 Benny
145 kinch2002
145 Inf3rn0
144 Tortin
143 luisgepeto
136 PM 1729
136 ananbc
132 mazei
131 Evan Liu
131 Jeremy
129 not_kevin
129 guusrs
128 Gparker
126 ConnorCuber
124 Mossar
118 snowmous
117 Hyprul 9-ty2
109 KwS Pall
108 chahupping
108 Derrick Eide17
107 Cride5
105 Ville Seppänen
104 blizzardmb
103 AdvanceFIN
103 wrbcube4
101 Weston
100 liljthedude
98 plechoss
97 oskarasbrink
92 kippy33
90 Stachuk1992
89 Cyrok215
89 Forte
89 rwcinoto
89 Jacco
88 kzhou
88 Goater
84 ZB_FTW!!!
83 DAE_JA_VOO
83 Fobo911
81 richardzhang
81 Rubixcubematt
80 joey
79 qqwref
74 anythingtwisty
73 blah
70 Kev43
69 masterofthebass
69 Novriil
68 jsh33
65 Hong_Zhang
65 Edward
65 amostay2004
62 aronpm
61 Sir E Brum
59 isaacthecuber
54 vloc15
53 qazefth
52 Zane_C
51 rachmaninovian
49 CharlieCooper
49 Gurplex
49 LarsN
49 mcciff2112
49 EmersonHerrmann
48 ianini
47 JustinJ
46 kjcellist
46 Jebediah54
46 vvtopkar
45 jave
45 yoruichi
45 rahulkadukar
44 ErikJ
44 Sin-H
42 hawkmp4
41 ThatGuy
41 JohnnyA
40 TheBloodyTalon
40 poorshooter
38 babyle
38 Garmon
37 driftboy_wen
37 Squeek
36 lilkdub503
36 SkateTracker
36 Thompson
35 puzzlemaster
35 Filipe Lima
35 Konsta
34 Lid
33 janelle
33 hdskull
33 iSpinz
33 MAHTI-ANSSI
33 miniGOINGS
33 Feanaro
33 Henxu
33 Micael
32 mmMarco17
32 thinkdifferent
32 Scigatt
31 pierrotlenageur
31 shoot1510
29 Alifianto
28 vlarsen
28 the1lord5
28 Vulosity
28 TheBB
28 Henrik
27 *LukeMayn*
27 JoseRubik
27 TobiasDaneels
26 ero'2x
26 x-colo-x
26 Nykjær
26 edd5190
26 Nuceria
25 Nora Christ
25 andyaycw
25 Mats Valk
25 waffle=ijm
25 Odin
25 erc
24 RampageCuber
24 Bogyo
23 Roy_HK
23 mstrlunx
23 anderson26
23 bubblebuddy73
22 tanapak1
21 HaraldS
21 jupp
20 DavidSanders
20 oyyq99999
19 prażeodym
19 imaghost
19 tothmate
19 Karthik
18 stevethecuber
18 sixstringsquier
18 abr71310
17 CubesOfTheWorld
17 SebCube
17 vrumanuk
17 edw0010
16 d-man
16 Alex DiTuro
16 Aksel B
16 ardi4nto
16 Fishcake
16 jcuber
16 James Kobel
16 slncuber21
15 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
15 Rubiks_Lizard
15 Tiw
15 Crossed
14 Brettludlow
14 Am1n-
14 h5n1
14 martian
14 Lemuel Manalo
13 Henrik Bui
13 Streetcuber
13 VirKill
13 36duong
12 Ranzha V. Emodrach
12 léo42
12 mav
12 kickinwing2112
12 coinman
11 thelurch1986
9 JMetcalfe
9 dannyz0r
9 happa95
8 Tomk
8 fundash
8 Yoshikee
8 wzrds3
8 kjeldsen
8 bour1992
8 Koen
7 CitricAcid
7 spdcbr
7 Rodrigomaga2
7 Ryanrex116
6 Chaos2011
6 Spaniard
6 krazedkat
5 HALLU
5 Rubik's Exer
4 lorki3
4 themontyfreak

*4x4x4*

1063 MTGjumper
873 fazrulz
827 trying-to-speedcube...
721 Mike Hughey
645 Kian
563 AvGalen
535 SimonWestlund
518 Yes, We Can!
512 Jai
489 Sa967St
405 cookingfat
397 DavidWoner
359 Edam
324 jamesdeanludlow
304 msemtd
295 Ellis
289 Tim Reynolds
273 MatsBergsten
240 elimescube
223 PeterV
221 rickcube
192 pjk
190 John Lee
183 waffle = ijm
173 Yichen
173 tsaoenator
171 Stini
159 fanwuq
155 Erik
154 Escher
152 JunwenYao
141 Yalow
136 byu
128 ExoCorsair
120 hippofluff
119 Lumej
117 kinch2002
115 Morten
109 Hays
104 Jeremy
104 maxcube
103 KwS Pall
99 Hyprul 9-ty2
98 zaub3rfr4g
97 stefanobevacqua
97 randomtoad
96 JTW2007
95 mazei
92 cubedude7
87 alifiantoadinugroho
85 MistArts
81 Benny
80 Ian
79 not_kevin
76 EmersonHerrmann
75 blizzardmb
75 mande
74 Ewks
74 liljthedude
73 rwcinoto
72 Robert-Y
71 Jacco
70 Cyrus C.
69 Weston
68 qqwref
66 chahupping
65 jcuber
65 rachmaninovian
63 wrbcube4
62 kzhou
61 salshort
60 ConnorCuber
58 ender9994
57 Evan Liu
56 Hong_Zhang
56 Lord Voldemort
55 rahulkadukar
55 kippy33
55 Jude
53 anythingtwisty
49 blah
46 Gurplex
45 masterofthebass
44 Max Neitzel
44 IamWEB
43 Cyrok215
42 SkateTracker
41 Slash
39 Ville Seppänen
38 Rubiks560
37 pierrotlenageur
35 aronpm
35 Stachuk1992
34 plechoss
34 snowmous
33 vlarsen
33 Kev43
33 mcciff2112
31 Lid
31 CharlieCooper
30 Rubixcubematt
28 Sir E Brum
26 Even_
24 Squeek
24 Bogyo
23 isaacthecuber
22 x-colo-x
22 Thompson
22 marineasalia
21 Tortin
21 Mats Valk
20 Odder
20 TobiasDaneels
19 ThatGuy
19 luisgepeto
19 slncuber21
18 lilkdub503
18 Konsta
18 oskarasbrink
18 Novriil
18 Edmund
17 Alifianto
17 mmMarco17
17 prażeodym
17 Scigatt
17 oyyq99999
16 Nora Christ
16 Nykjær
16 amostay2004
16 erc
15 Henxu
15 Micael
14 edd5190
14 RampageCuber
14 Feanaro
14 Jebediah54
13 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
13 Mossar
13 anderson26
12 Aksel B
12 VirKill
10 edw0010
10 waffle=ijm
9 Wasil
9 onionhoney
9 poorshooter
9 Gparker
8 linkmaster03
8 Musli4brekkies
8 mstrlunx
8 léo42
8 Am1n-
8 Ryanrex116
7 jave
7 imaghost
7 Lemuel Manalo
6 James Kobel
5 janelle
5 Cride5
5 Rubiks_Lizard
5 the1lord5
5 coinman

*5x5x5*

715 trying-to-speedcube...
658 Mike Hughey
618 fazrulz
536 Kian
511 AvGalen
387 Sa967St
354 Jai
343 Edam
341 MTGjumper
337 msemtd
319 SimonWestlund
277 MatsBergsten
270 Ellis
249 jamesdeanludlow
240 Tim Reynolds
232 DavidWoner
231 Yes, We Can!
224 cookingfat
178 elimescube
147 salshort
135 Hays
135 John Lee
126 Stini
121 cubedude7
115 waffle = ijm
110 Lumej
98 JTW2007
97 tsaoenator
89 ExoCorsair
84 rickcube
82 Am1n-
82 Benny
80 Erik
74 JunwenYao
71 mazei
69 not_kevin
67 pjk
66 Rubiks560
64 Lord Voldemort
63 stefanobevacqua
60 hippofluff
58 Slash
58 jcuber
53 qqwref
45 KwS Pall
45 rahulkadukar
44 Hong_Zhang
43 kzhou
42 masterofthebass
41 EmersonHerrmann
40 Gurplex
39 chahupping
36 anythingtwisty
35 MistArts
34 vlarsen
33 Jude
30 SkateTracker
28 Zava
27 Jacco
25 Rubixcubematt
24 aronpm
24 liljthedude
23 kinch2002
23 CharlieCooper
23 Novriil
22 ero'2x
22 Cyrus C.
22 rwcinoto
19 pierrotlenageur
19 Squeek
19 blah
19 mcciff2112
19 Bogyo
19 joey
18 Evan Liu
18 Cyrok215
18 rachmaninovian
17 Morten
17 wrbcube4
16 LarsN
16 isaacthecuber
15 amostay2004
15 Konsta
15 mande
14 ianini
14 Mats Valk
14 gavnasty
14 PeterV
13 AdvanceFIN
13 Tortin
12 Nora Christ
12 vvtopkar
12 Ville Seppänen
12 oyyq99999
11 dannyz0r
11 Slowpoke22
9 léo42
9 coinman
9 ConnorCuber
8 Nuceria
8 Laetitia
8 Scigatt
8 maxcube
8 waffle=ijm
8 slncuber21
7 blizzardmb
7 randomtoad
7 ZB_FTW!!!
7 Kev43
7 Ryanrex116
6 prażeodym
6 ender9994
6 fanwuq

*6x6x6*

451 Mike Hughey
351 AvGalen
239 trying-to-speedcube...
238 msemtd
153 jamesdeanludlow
146 fazrulz
138 SimonWestlund
116 Tim Reynolds
103 DavidWoner
99 Ellis
82 cubedude7
77 MatsBergsten
75 elimescube
54 John Lee
39 mazei
38 waffle = ijm
32 rahulkadukar
31 Stini
31 Edam
26 Hays
25 Kian
22 qqwref
21 masterofthebass
20 KwS Pall
18 Benny
17 Am1n-
16 rwcinoto
15 anythingtwisty
14 Slash
12 Nora Christ
9 pierrotlenageur
9 oyyq99999
8 Morten
8 jcuber
7 Cyrok215
7 ExoCorsair
7 Garmon

*7x7x7*

564 Mike Hughey
407 AvGalen
387 msemtd
221 trying-to-speedcube...
183 jamesdeanludlow
139 Kian
130 SimonWestlund
117 Tim Reynolds
115 Edam
111 fazrulz
99 cubedude7
97 Ellis
96 Stini
90 cookingfat
78 John Lee
57 elimescube
55 not_kevin
53 Lumej
44 Benny
39 rahulkadukar
38 jcuber
36 Lord Voldemort
34 Hong_Zhang
31 Hays
30 Am1n-
28 qqwref
27 KwS Pall
25 Gurplex
23 Sa967St
22 Yes, We Can!
21 waffle = ijm
20 mazei
18 anythingtwisty
16 Nora Christ
16 Cyrus C.
16 salshort
15 Erik
14 Slash
13 Ville Seppänen
11 masterofthebass
10 oyyq99999
10 StefanPochmann
9 cuBerBruce
8 MatsBergsten
8 ExoCorsair

*3x3 one handed*

600 Jai
591 Mike Hughey
588 trying-to-speedcube...
570 Sa967St
561 fazrulz
550 MTGjumper
493 ManasijV
453 AvGalen
412 SimonWestlund
408 Edmund
402 Kian
389 mande
366 DavidWoner
313 Yes, We Can!
241 Tim Reynolds
223 Escher
223 EmersonHerrmann
220 salshort
190 Yichen
170 Stini
163 elimescube
150 msemtd
148 Morten
146 Erik
140 randomtoad
138 Edam
134 Rubiks560
130 Yalow
120 Mossar
109 Inf3rn0
103 cookingfat
101 Jude
96 Evan Liu
96 MistArts
93 fanwuq
90 Ian
88 Lord Voldemort
87 mazei
86 alifiantoadinugroho
85 rwcinoto
83 not_kevin
80 Hyprul 9-ty2
80 jamesdeanludlow
80 blah
79 JunwenYao
79 hippofluff
79 gavnasty
76 Weston
75 KwS Pall
72 plechoss
71 Lumej
67 byu
65 Odder
63 Tortin
60 Ewks
60 liljthedude
58 chahupping
54 tsaoenator
52 qqwref
50 maxcube
48 kinch2002
48 Cyrus C.
46 Stachuk1992
45 anythingtwisty
45 Goater
44 John Lee
44 ExoCorsair
43 richardzhang
43 Forte
43 masterofthebass
43 Jacco
43 pjk
42 Zane_C
42 amostay2004
42 Ville Seppänen
41 kzhou
41 Cyrok215
36 IamWEB
33 Slash
31 yoruichi
29 Hays
28 Hong_Zhang
28 ZB_FTW!!!
28 rahulkadukar
27 Lid
27 Ellis
26 lilkdub503
26 Jebediah54
25 Alifianto
25 hdskull
23 oskarasbrink
22 jave
22 Kev43
22 Scigatt
22 ConnorCuber
21 Neroflux
21 Henxu
20 Squeek
19 MAHTI-ANSSI
18 Konsta
18 Jeremy
18 Feanaro
18 Novriil
17 vlarsen
17 Benny
17 Fobo911
16 zaub3rfr4g
16 rickcube
16 Zava
15 Nora Christ
15 HaraldS
15 bubblebuddy73
15 erc
14 pierrotlenageur
14 janelle
14 blizzardmb
14 marineasalia
13 stefanobevacqua
13 anderson26
12 TobiasDaneels
12 VirKill
12 Garmon
11 Edward
11 Kidstardust
11 Gparker
11 oyyq99999
10 léo42
10 Gurplex
10 DAE_JA_VOO
9 hawkmp4
9 LarsN
9 waffle=ijm
8 SkateTracker
8 Musli4brekkies
7 ardi4nto
7 PM 1729
7 ThatGuy
7 ender9994
7 abr71310
7 Lemuel Manalo
6 James Kobel
6 Sir E Brum
5 SebCube
5 iSpinz
5 mmMarco17
5 snowmous
5 MatsBergsten
5 slncuber21
5 Odin
5 Ryanrex116

*3x3 with feet*

299 Mike Hughey
79 DavidWoner
58 Kian
49 rwcinoto
49 SimonWestlund
30 byu
17 rahulkadukar
16 Hong_Zhang
16 jamesdeanludlow
12 Slash
12 fazrulz
10 alifiantoadinugroho
7 Ville Seppänen
5 Zane_C
5 Hays
5 Lumej
5 Novriil
5 Edmund
5 msemtd
5 oyyq99999
5 Edam
5 trying-to-speedcube...

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

536 Mike Hughey
381 MatsBergsten
346 fazrulz
312 trying-to-speedcube...
210 AvGalen
196 DavidWoner
172 Kian
166 cookingfat
153 SimonWestlund
150 Yes, We Can!
137 Yalow
118 Escher
112 Edmund
80 mande
80 byu
79 zaub3rfr4g
75 jamesdeanludlow
72 fanwuq
62 Tim Reynolds
59 Mossar
58 Erik
55 kinch2002
46 KwS Pall
44 plechoss
44 blizzardmb
43 rahulkadukar
40 Derrick Eide17
39 Inf3rn0
39 maxcube
38 Slash
35 Rubiks560
35 ender9994
35 Micael
34 Morten
34 onionhoney
34 Ville Seppänen
32 alifiantoadinugroho
31 Hong_Zhang
31 randomtoad
31 salshort
28 Lord Voldemort
27 masterofthebass
27 Ellis
26 JustinJ
25 ExoCorsair
25 MTGjumper
24 qqwref
23 MistArts
22 ZB_FTW!!!
22 John Lee
22 wrbcube4
21 ManasijV
18 driftboy_wen
18 Kenneth
16 x-colo-x
16 Lumej
16 kippy33
16 Rubixcubematt
15 Odder
15 PeterV
14 mazei
13 Cride5
12 rickcube
11 Hyprul 9-ty2
11 Cyrus C.
11 JunwenYao
8 Edward_Lin
8 VirKill
8 happa95
7 Forte
7 Ian
7 oyyq99999
7 ConnorCuber
6 Rubiks_Lizard
6 Am1n-
6 Stachuk1992
5 Roux-er
5 Thompson
5 erc
4 pierrotlenageur
4 richardzhang
4 Gparker
4 Jacco

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

810 Mike Hughey
618 MatsBergsten
430 Sa967St
409 trying-to-speedcube...
298 mande
294 ManasijV
290 cookingfat
262 AvGalen
247 Kian
208 byu
206 SimonWestlund
166 DavidWoner
165 cmhardw
163 happa95
131 PM 1729
131 Ellis
130 Micael
125 fazrulz
89 Ville Seppänen
84 msemtd
82 zaub3rfr4g
79 Jude
75 blah
75 Rubixcubematt
74 Tim Reynolds
63 alifiantoadinugroho
63 fanwuq
61 kinch2002
57 Rubiks560
56 Kev43
51 Ian
51 not_kevin
50 elimescube
48 mazei
48 Slash
47 Hong_Zhang
47 rahulkadukar
47 Sir E Brum
46 maxcube
41 Goater
39 Yalow
37 masterofthebass
36 Hyprul 9-ty2
34 Erik
32 babyle
32 Derrick Eide17
31 amostay2004
30 aronpm
28 pjk
26 Lord Voldemort
24 plechoss
23 JunwenYao
23 rwcinoto
23 Gparker
23 kippy33
22 jupp
21 Forte
21 ender9994
20 driftboy_wen
20 John Lee
19 Weston
19 Jacco
18 Escher
17 yoruichi
16 Lumej
16 wrbcube4
16 VirKill
15 Henrik
15 oyyq99999
15 joey
14 randomtoad
14 roundy
13 pierrotlenageur
13 marineasalia
13 TheBB
12 KwS Pall
12 Max Neitzel
11 Lemuel Manalo
10 Squeek
10 Jeremy
10 Stachuk1992
9 Musli4brekkies
9 onionhoney
7 cuBerBruce
6 richardzhang
6 Novriil
6 Yes, We Can!
6 MistArts

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

532 Mike Hughey
434 MatsBergsten
140 cmhardw
103 trying-to-speedcube...
88 DavidWoner
84 byu
52 Ville Seppänen
48 Micael
33 Jude
29 Rubixcubematt
24 oyyq99999
24 Kian
20 dbeyer
19 LarsN
18 blah
17 mazei
17 Slash
11 Lucas Garron
11 rafal
10 SimonWestlund
9 Henrik
8 aronpm
8 alifiantoadinugroho
8 rahulkadukar
8 mande
8 fazrulz

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

581 Mike Hughey
498 MatsBergsten
177 cmhardw
44 Ville Seppänen
42 trying-to-speedcube...
32 LarsN
30 oyyq99999
13 rafal
12 Henrik
11 Slash
10 DavidWoner

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*

48 Mike Hughey
12 oyyq99999
12 trying-to-speedcube...

*7x7x7 Blindfolded *

42 Mike Hughey
14 oyyq99999
14 trying-to-speedcube...

*3x3 Multi blind*

709 Mike Hughey
535 MatsBergsten
154 Kian
142 trying-to-speedcube...
127 Micael
112 DavidWoner
100 mande
83 tim
61 byu
60 kinch2002
56 SimonWestlund
54 ManasijV
51 cookingfat
50 alifiantoadinugroho
49 Slash
47 rahulkadukar
35 rafal
32 elimescube
32 Gparker
29 Tim Reynolds
28 Kev43
24 Hong_Zhang
19 JunwenYao
19 Zava
18 rwcinoto
18 KJiptner
18 Goater
16 blah
14 fazrulz
13 Hyprul 9-ty2
13 happa95
12 mazei
12 Escher
12 Ville Seppänen
11 oyyq99999
10 VirKill
8 Henrik
8 Pedro
7 zaub3rfr4g
6 Ellis
6 not_kevin
5 aronpm
5 maxcube
5 fanwuq
4 Yalow
4 AvGalen

*3x3 Match the scramble*

342 Mike Hughey
293 AvGalen
140 trying-to-speedcube...
138 cookingfat
128 mande
123 DavidWoner
85 Kian
77 SimonWestlund
77 MatsBergsten
62 kinch2002
61 fazrulz
48 byu
47 msemtd
45 gavnasty
38 blizzardmb
33 jamesdeanludlow
31 Hong_Zhang
30 rahulkadukar
26 Tim Reynolds
22 Goater
21 masterofthebass
20 KwS Pall
19 qqwref
18 vlarsen
18 Lumej
16 Hays
16 Fobo911
14 Hyprul 9-ty2
14 Morten
13 Ellis
11 MTGjumper
10 salshort
9 blah
8 zaub3rfr4g
8 JunwenYao
8 Ian
8 ender9994
7 Slash
7 rickcube
7 alifiantoadinugroho
6 mazei
6 anythingtwisty
6 ZB_FTW!!!
6 Rubiks560
6 waffle = ijm
6 Lord Voldemort
6 oyyq99999
6 Edam
5 Cyrus C.
5 jupp
5 Kev43
5 MistArts

*2-3-4 Relay*

601 MTGjumper
445 fazrulz
442 Kian
435 trying-to-speedcube...
414 Mike Hughey
344 AvGalen
333 SimonWestlund
316 Jai
291 Sa967St
240 DavidWoner
229 PeterV
226 jamesdeanludlow
218 Edam
167 Ellis
161 Tim Reynolds
155 cookingfat
151 MatsBergsten
144 John Lee
135 msemtd
134 Yichen
124 Stini
123 Yes, We Can!
114 Lumej
99 rickcube
95 zaub3rfr4g
91 Morten
87 cubedude7
86 Edmund
82 Escher
80 JunwenYao
77 Hays
76 Yalow
75 byu
73 randomtoad
70 hippofluff
69 waffle = ijm
67 alifiantoadinugroho
66 KwS Pall
61 salshort
60 Ian
60 ender9994
59 elimescube
51 Cyrus C.
50 mazei
49 kzhou
48 kinch2002
48 Jeremy
48 Stachuk1992
47 Ewks
45 Hyprul 9-ty2
44 blizzardmb
42 Evan Liu
41 JTW2007
40 chahupping
40 stefanobevacqua
40 qqwref
39 Hong_Zhang
38 Lord Voldemort
34 rahulkadukar
33 Rubiks560
32 jcuber
29 SkateTracker
29 Mossar
29 maxcube
27 richardzhang
27 Kev43
27 mande
26 pierrotlenageur
26 Robert-Y
25 Cyrok215
23 ExoCorsair
22 mcciff2112
21 anythingtwisty
21 MistArts
21 ConnorCuber
20 ianini
20 IamWEB
20 fanwuq
19 aronpm
19 prażeodym
18 Nora Christ
18 Alifianto
18 masterofthebass
17 mmMarco17
17 PlutoCuber
17 Novriil
17 Rubixcubematt
16 Squeek
16 Konsta
16 Thompson
16 Odder
16 Gparker
15 RampageCuber
14 vlarsen
14 isaacthecuber
14 Henxu
13 EmersonHerrmann
12 Lid
11 Slash
11 Slowpoke22
10 Nykjær
10 James Kobel
8 Wasil
8 anderson26
8 luisgepeto
8 Ville Seppänen
8 Jude
7 Sir E Brum
7 Koen
7 oyyq99999
6 léo42
6 marineasalia
5 Rubiks_Lizard
5 Am1n-
5 Tiw
5 Lemuel Manalo
4 lorki3
4 liljthedude
4 ThatGuy
3 kjcellist
3 36duong
3 Ryanrex116

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

382 Mike Hughey
367 trying-to-speedcube...
350 Kian
320 AvGalen
278 fazrulz
217 Sa967St
210 MTGjumper
178 jamesdeanludlow
170 DavidWoner
169 SimonWestlund
155 MatsBergsten
141 msemtd
126 Ellis
126 cookingfat
125 John Lee
105 elimescube
105 Lumej
100 Stini
98 PeterV
94 Tim Reynolds
93 Edam
86 Yes, We Can!
77 salshort
66 Hays
63 cubedude7
51 waffle = ijm
47 KwS Pall
44 kinch2002
42 JTW2007
41 mazei
41 JunwenYao
40 kzhou
39 Hong_Zhang
38 hippofluff
37 Cyrus C.
36 rickcube
35 qqwref
31 ender9994
29 rahulkadukar
28 Evan Liu
28 stefanobevacqua
26 Rubiks560
25 anythingtwisty
25 Lord Voldemort
24 Stachuk1992
22 Cyrok215
22 jcuber
21 SkateTracker
20 pierrotlenageur
20 vlarsen
20 ExoCorsair
18 chahupping
17 Morten
16 aronpm
16 Gurplex
15 Squeek
13 masterofthebass
12 isaacthecuber
12 Jai
12 Novriil
11 ianini
11 randomtoad
11 RampageCuber
11 Rubixcubematt
10 Nora Christ
10 Slash
10 Am1n-
10 Benny
8 blizzardmb
8 léo42
8 MistArts
7 liljthedude
7 Gparker
6 mande
6 Ville Seppänen
6 oyyq99999
4 Ryanrex116

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*

55 AvGalen
32 trying-to-speedcube...
28 Ellis
11 Mike Hughey
6 oyyq99999
5 rahulkadukar
5 qqwref

*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*

60 AvGalen
26 Ellis
12 Mike Hughey
10 qqwref
9 trying-to-speedcube...
6 rahulkadukar
6 oyyq99999

*Magic*

329 PeterV
260 Edam
260 Mike Hughey
153 jamesdeanludlow
140 AvGalen
113 salshort
106 DavidWoner
99 Hays
96 fazrulz
94 Yes, We Can!
89 waffle = ijm
89 trying-to-speedcube...
85 SimonWestlund
78 Kian
74 msemtd
65 Stini
65 Jeremy
57 JunwenYao
55 Evan Liu
55 rickcube
49 Tim Reynolds
49 cookingfat
43 ianini
43 Musli4brekkies
42 zaub3rfr4g
39 Yalow
36 Roy_HK
34 Brettludlow
33 Edmund
30 Rubiks560
30 Jai
29 ender9994
26 aronpm
24 hippofluff
23 byu
21 Slash
20 Hyprul 9-ty2
20 Lid
18 anythingtwisty
18 John Lee
13 Henrik Bui
12 poptheman1
11 oskarasbrink
11 prażeodym
11 Lumej
11 Gparker
10 driftboy_wen
10 Erik
9 Henrik
9 fanwuq
8 Nykjær
8 fundash
8 Crickets
8 Stachuk1992
8 Bogyo
7 elimescube
7 Ryanrex116
6 cubedude7
6 shoot1510
5 qqwref
5 oyyq99999
4 pierrotlenageur
4 kzhou
4 mcciff2112
4 alifiantoadinugroho
4 slncuber21
4 Jude
3 janelle
3 Ewks
3 coinman
2 ZB_FTW!!!
2 Forte
2 Marie Hughey
2 Rebecca Hughey

*Master Magic*

167 Mike Hughey
80 jamesdeanludlow
80 AvGalen
40 waffle = ijm
35 DavidWoner
25 Tim Reynolds
23 Hays
21 Stini
13 Lid
13 Jai
11 Roy_HK
11 John Lee
11 Edam
9 Yes, We Can!
6 trying-to-speedcube...
5 Jeremy
4 ianini
4 prażeodym
4 elimescube
4 masterofthebass
4 Henrik
4 oyyq99999
3 Ryanrex116
2 SimonWestlund
2 Rebecca Hughey
2 qqwref
2 36duong
2 coinman

*Snake*

43 cookingfat
16 hippofluff
15 msemtd
4 SimonWestlund
4 DavidWoner
3 shoot1510
2 Novriil
2 Ville Seppänen
2 36duong
2 oyyq99999
2 Ryanrex116

*Clock*

291 DavidWoner
210 Mike Hughey
157 AvGalen
99 jamesdeanludlow
89 Tim Reynolds
74 trying-to-speedcube...
70 msemtd
58 SimonWestlund
36 cubedude7
22 Rubiks560
21 Stini
20 rwcinoto
18 Lid
18 Lumej
18 Edam
17 pjk
14 masterofthebass
14 qqwref
13 MistArts
12 Slash
8 ianini
7 Erik
5 Koen
4 oskarasbrink
4 Forte
3 ZB_FTW!!!
3 oyyq99999

*Pyraminx*

357 Jai
292 SimonWestlund
262 Mike Hughey
244 trying-to-speedcube...
235 AvGalen
230 DavidWoner
200 Yalow
183 salshort
179 Yes, We Can!
175 Odder
155 Tim Reynolds
141 msemtd
135 fazrulz
93 Erik
92 Edam
87 rickcube
79 randomtoad
78 cubedude7
73 cookingfat
71 hippofluff
68 kinch2002
64 Ewks
64 Kian
63 waffle = ijm
59 Stini
59 ZB_FTW!!!
57 John Lee
53 JTW2007
46 fanwuq
45 JunwenYao
44 rwcinoto
41 Novriil
35 luisgepeto
34 Hong_Zhang
34 Jude
33 anythingtwisty
32 Goater
30 KwS Pall
27 ender9994
24 Lid
23 elimescube
23 masterofthebass
23 Escher
19 Brunito
19 Hays
19 erc
17 CharlieCooper
15 plechoss
14 Slash
14 the1lord5
14 MistArts
13 prażeodym
13 ConnorCuber
12 liljthedude
11 jave
10 mazei
10 hawkmp4
10 Stachuk1992
10 anderson26
10 qqwref
9 Yichen
9 jamesdeanludlow
9 RampageCuber
8 desertbear
8 Nykjær
8 Henrik Bui
8 Kev43
7 Ian
6 kzhou
6 Slowpoke22
6 imaghost
5 wzrds3
4 blizzardmb
4 Alifianto
4 kjcellist
4 oyyq99999
3 chahupping
3 Gloria Hughey
3 Inf3rn0
3 edw0010
3 Shaden Smith
3 rahulkadukar
3 Rebecca Hughey
3 Garmon

*Megaminx*

429 Mike Hughey
330 trying-to-speedcube...
247 msemtd
244 AvGalen
229 SimonWestlund
204 fazrulz
150 Yes, We Can!
120 Tim Reynolds
120 DavidWoner
93 jamesdeanludlow
90 salshort
80 Stini
77 Rubiks560
59 elimescube
45 Sa967St
44 mazei
41 JunwenYao
34 Hong_Zhang
31 Yichen
30 Edam
28 Hays
25 hawkmp4
25 John Lee
25 Tortin
25 waffle = ijm
25 Lumej
23 hippofluff
22 Odder
19 CharlieCooper
19 Slash
19 cookingfat
19 Jude
16 rwcinoto
16 rahulkadukar
13 cubedude7
13 Bogyo
12 Konsta
12 qqwref
12 Ellis
12 ConnorCuber
11 Laetitia
10 Hyprul 9-ty2
10 JMetcalfe
10 masterofthebass
10 Kian
9 kinch2002
9 oyyq99999
8 blizzardmb
8 richardzhang
8 JTW2007
8 Novriil
8 Ryanrex116
7 Cyrus C.
7 léo42
7 not_kevin
7 MistArts
6 ero'2x
6 Sir E Brum
6 fanwuq
5 lilkdub503
5 Morten
5 edw0010
5 jcuber
5 JohnnyA
5 MTGjumper

*Square-1*

632 MTGjumper
472 DavidWoner
411 Mike Hughey
342 trying-to-speedcube...
283 SimonWestlund
260 fazrulz
221 AvGalen
212 Sa967St
155 Kian
121 jamesdeanludlow
97 elimescube
77 Erik
70 cookingfat
67 byu
61 Forte
61 rwcinoto
59 pjk
57 cubedude7
54 not_kevin
47 janilo_139
47 prażeodym
46 KwS Pall
43 Jude
41 John Lee
34 Lumej
34 masterofthebass
33 Hong_Zhang
33 blizzardmb
33 Ewks
31 qqwref
31 erc
29 Musli4brekkies
27 Slash
27 hippofluff
26 James Kobel
26 Ellis
24 Lid
18 Morten
17 Hyprul 9-ty2
15 tothmate
13 gyc6001
12 Weston
12 Ian
11 plechoss
11 CharlieCooper
11 Tim Reynolds
11 Jebediah54
11 rickcube
11 fanwuq
10 leandrobaltazar
10 Edmund
10 msemtd
9 Konsta
9 Jacco
8 ianini
7 oskarasbrink
7 Shaden Smith
7 oyyq99999
6 Hays
6 anderson26
6 Ryanrex116
5 Cyrus C.
5 hawkmp4
5 rahulkadukar
5 Yes, We Can!
5 cuBerBruce
5 MistArts

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

821 guusrs
804 Mike Hughey
491 trying-to-speedcube...
357 DavidWoner
348 cuBerBruce
339 fanwuq
269 TMOY
257 stray
251 MistArts
211 blah
211 MTGjumper
203 mande
196 Tim Reynolds
173 fazrulz
163 Mirek
162 AvGalen
158 Stini
143 Kian
117 SimonWestlund
95 ardi4nto
93 PM 1729
93 Lord Voldemort
86 Cyrok215
84 Cyrus C.
77 Cride5
75 zaub3rfr4g
65 mazei
62 Goater
62 Yes, We Can!
58 Jacco
54 Ian
54 elimescube
54 PeterV
51 byu
50 Erik
48 Inf3rn0
48 ManasijV
42 Morten
42 Yichen
41 Slash
40 randomtoad
39 Txarli
38 richardzhang
35 Novriil
27 maxcube
27 Ville Seppänen
26 salshort
26 Edmund
26 James Kobel
25 Gparker
24 ZB_FTW!!!
24 alifiantoadinugroho
23 jamesdeanludlow
22 blizzardmb
21 rickcube
20 Hong_Zhang
17 LarsN
17 mpohl100
16 Hyprul 9-ty2
16 Noppel
16 Joey
16 Odder
15 deepSubDiver
15 Tortin
15 Tiw
15 cmhardw
14 JunwenYao
14 Kev43
14 EmersonHerrmann
14 Koen
14 oyyq99999
13 edw0010
12 Zane_C
12 Olivér Perge
12 thelurch1986
12 hawkmp4
11 jupp
11 Lumej
11 MatsBergsten
11 ExoCorsair

*4x4x4 fewest moves*

144 cuBerBruce
83 trying-to-speedcube...
37 fanwuq
20 MistArts
18 Mike Hughey
16 DavidWoner
16 oyyq99999
16 byu


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 4, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> So this is the sum of all 52 competitions of 2009.
> 
> It holds no surprise at all that Mike won, still a great effort and I will not even
> try to calculate the total time taken to do all these events every week of the year.
> ...



Thank you! Let's see if anyone ever beats 11523 points. Maarten could do it easily if he tried, I'm sure. Good efforts on his part in particular - he had me sufficiently nervous that I didn't slack off at the end of the year.

I guarantee I will not win in 2010. I simply won't be participating enough. But I hope to still win most of the BLD events.


----------



## PeterV (Jan 4, 2010)

Woo-hoo - 1st in magic! 

Happy with my results; 13th in 2x2, 22nd in 3x3 and 28th overall.

Also, big congrats to Mike for winning this year by a landslide!


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 4, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> This is just the sum of points for weeks 40-52.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...



Slow and steady wins the race ladies and gentlemen. I placed top10!
Somehow finished second in 5x5, 2-4Relay, Clock and Magic. 3rd in 6x6 and 7x7. I thought I was gonna do well in Master Magic, but didn't expect to win.
Yay lol!

EDIT - 17th for the year too- despite not joining the party untill Week30 I think.


----------



## Toad (Jan 4, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > This is just the sum of points for weeks 40-52.
> ...



2010 Jimmy... 2010...


----------



## blizzardmb (Jan 4, 2010)

39th and I started doing this in week 44 I believe.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 5, 2010)

Won 2, 3, 4, 2-3-4 and sq-1 for the year  Kinda indicates which puzzles I like.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 5, 2010)

WHAT?!
4th place at week 40-52 with exactly 2000 points!!!! 
12th place overall


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 5, 2010)

That's what killed my motivation to keep participating in the weekly in week 40-52. I couldn't beat Mike, and I couldn't get beaten by Faz. I was destined for 2nd place. Why would I keep going? 

I'm going to do EVERY event EVERY week this year.

My goal?
12500+ points at the end of 2010


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 5, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> That's what killed my motivation to keep participating in the weekly in week 40-52. I couldn't beat Mike, and I couldn't get beaten by Faz. I was destined for 2nd place. Why would I keep going?
> 
> I'm going to do EVERY event EVERY week this year.
> 
> ...



That's the spirit Maarten!! I really noticed that you "slacked" the final weeks!

But there is one thing to notice. *If you do* as you say, *every event every week*.
How many points you collect will mostly depend on *how many (other) people that compete* 
(as you have a very high standard in almost all events).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to do EVERY event EVERY week this year.
> ...



Good luck - I hope you make it! If participation is nearly as great this year as it was last year, you should easily make it. You might be able to manage 15000.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 5, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > So this is the sum of all 52 competitions of 2009.
> ...



maybe I should start doing these again  

p.s. no way in hell will I


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 5, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Won 2, 3, 4, 2-3-4 and sq-1 for the year  Kinda indicates which puzzles I like.



I wonder what would have happened if I had continued doing sq1 every week. Obviously you've been crushing me in recent months, but I remember I had a pretty sizable lead early on.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 5, 2010)

*Rankings week 40-52*

Lots of lists again, for those who likes them.

These lists shows for each event, the average result of the five best efforts of each person. This of course means that to be in the list in a particular event you have to have competed at least five times in the last three months (and with an ok result, dnf:s does not count).

2x2x2: (36)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  onionhoney                    2.79
 2  DavidWoner                    2.92
 3  fazrulz                       3.04
 4  trying-to-speedcube...        3.68
 5  MTGjumper                     3.87
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  SimonWestlund                 3.92
 7  Yichen                        4.31
 8  Morten                        4.41
 9  Yes, We Can!                  4.45
10  Tim Reynolds                  4.95
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  MistArts                      5.41
12  Kian                          5.53
13  Stini                         6.05
14  JunwenYao                     6.32
15  Hays                          6.74
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  kinch2002                     6.80
17  AvGalen                       6.88
18  mande                         6.93
19  cookingfat                    7.13
20  Musli4brekkies                7.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  randomtoad                    7.17
22  Ewks                          7.38
23  Cyrus C.                      7.61
24  PeterV                        7.79
25  ender9994                     8.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  blizzardmb                    8.20
27  Evan Liu                      8.35
28  Cride5                        9.28
29  Mike Hughey                   9.37
30  jamesdeanludlow               9.70
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Inf3rn0                      11.38
32  anythingtwisty               11.41
33  msemtd                       13.17
34  Lumej                        13.80
35  MatsBergsten                 16.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  salshort                     17.04
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (41)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                      10.15
 2  MTGjumper                    11.95
 3  SimonWestlund                12.19
 4  DavidWoner                   12.89
 5  ManasijV                     13.47
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Hays                         13.94
 7  Yes, We Can!                 14.24
 8  trying-to-speedcube...       14.31
 9  Morten                       15.40
10  Tim Reynolds                 15.57
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Edmund                       16.01
12  Kian                         16.83
13  Stini                        17.03
14  Edam                         17.26
15  Rubiks560                    17.39
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Yichen                       17.44
17  Ewks                         17.69
18  mande                        18.88
19  kinch2002                    19.08
20  JunwenYao                    20.06
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Cyrus C.                     20.85
22  randomtoad                   22.09
23  Evan Liu                     22.35
24  AvGalen                      23.90
25  ender9994                    23.92
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Mike Hughey                  23.94
27  Musli4brekkies               24.51
28  cookingfat                   24.61
29  Cride5                       24.66
30  jamesdeanludlow              25.42
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Lumej                        25.61
32  anythingtwisty               26.11
33  PeterV                       26.20
34  salshort                     26.37
35  ZB_FTW!!!                    28.33
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Inf3rn0                      28.89
37  blizzardmb                   29.07
38  liljthedude                  29.64
39  Zane_C                       32.71
40  msemtd                       42.43
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  MatsBergsten                 47.06
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (25)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                      49.10
 2  MTGjumper                    55.87
 3  SimonWestlund                56.44
 4  Yes, We Can!               1:06.20
 5  Kian                       1:11.62
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Tim Reynolds               1:14.69
 7  JunwenYao                  1:18.14
 8  Stini                      1:19.47
 9  AvGalen                    1:20.64
10  Morten                     1:20.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  kinch2002                  1:22.61
12  Edam                       1:28.62
13  jamesdeanludlow            1:30.05
14  Mike Hughey                1:31.39
15  Yichen                     1:34.74
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Ewks                       1:48.33
17  cookingfat                 1:48.90
18  Cyrus C.                   1:50.09
19  Lumej                      2:05.98
20  randomtoad                 2:06.54
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  blizzardmb                 2:10.93
22  anythingtwisty             2:13.30
23  PeterV                     2:33.09
24  msemtd                     2:45.62
25  MatsBergsten               3:15.55
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (16)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                    1:29.20
 2  SimonWestlund              1:44.79
 3  Tim Reynolds               2:06.62
 4  Kian                       2:13.53
 5  AvGalen                    2:20.20
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Yes, We Can!               2:21.59
 7  Stini                      2:23.79
 8  Mike Hughey                2:35.09
 9  Edam                       2:45.30
10  jamesdeanludlow            2:45.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  JunwenYao                  2:53.35
12  Rubiks560                  3:04.14
13  Lumej                      4:03.37
14  salshort                   4:14.36
15  msemtd                     4:27.87
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  MatsBergsten               7:46.63
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (5)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Tim Reynolds               4:24.70
 2  AvGalen                    4:47.04
 3  Mike Hughey                5:19.34
 4  jamesdeanludlow            5:41.09
 5  msemtd                     8:11.72
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  AvGalen                    6:56.49
 2  Mike Hughey                7:31.71
 3  Stini                      7:49.07
 4  jamesdeanludlow            8:59.02
 5  msemtd                    12:27.50
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Lumej                     13:49.61
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (22)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                25.75
 2  ManasijV                     26.42
 3  Morten                       28.43
 4  MTGjumper                    28.70
 5  Edmund                       31.71
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Yes, We Can!                 33.22
 7  Tim Reynolds                 34.14
 8  Stini                        34.28
 9  Rubiks560                    35.12
10  mande                        38.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Kian                         39.26
12  Yichen                       39.54
13  AvGalen                      41.66
14  Mike Hughey                  43.38
15  Evan Liu                     45.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  randomtoad                   46.60
17  salshort                   1:02.02
18  cookingfat                 1:08.16
19  Inf3rn0                    1:10.61
20  Lumej                      1:16.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  msemtd                     1:30.52
22  jamesdeanludlow            1:30.83
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (1)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                1:41.70
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (14)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                       9.69
 2  Yes, We Can!                 23.48
 3  zaub3rfr4g                   24.35
 4  Mike Hughey                  27.57
 5  MatsBergsten                 30.53
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Kian                         32.15
 7  Tim Reynolds                 38.58
 8  kinch2002                    44.66
 9  cookingfat                   54.05
10  jamesdeanludlow              57.27
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  AvGalen                    1:00.05
12  Micael                     1:22.78
13  randomtoad                 1:40.76
14  Inf3rn0                    1:55.97
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                1:35.87
 2  ManasijV                   1:39.44
 3  MatsBergsten               1:46.86
 4  Micael                     1:58.06
 5  mande                      2:20.68
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  zaub3rfr4g                 2:22.80
 7  SimonWestlund              2:44.40
 8  kinch2002                  3:17.25
 9  cookingfat                 4:20.45
10  Kian                       4:22.57
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (2)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                7:28.81
 2  MatsBergsten              10:37.20
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (2)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey               14:14.72
 2  MatsBergsten              27:56.20
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey               7.2
 2  Micael                    6.6
 3  MatsBergsten              5.2
 4  kinch2002                 2.2
 5  Kian                      1.4
 6  Tim Reynolds              0.6
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  kinch2002                  1:10.03
 2  mande                      1:16.77
 3  Mike Hughey                1:18.56
 4  blizzardmb                 2:12.42
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (20)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                    1:03.98
 2  MTGjumper                  1:12.53
 3  SimonWestlund              1:19.82
 4  Kian                       1:38.13
 5  Morten                     1:41.24
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Tim Reynolds               1:43.83
 7  zaub3rfr4g                 1:49.29
 8  Stini                      1:51.87
 9  AvGalen                    1:57.30
10  Yichen                     2:04.06
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  jamesdeanludlow            2:04.35
12  Edam                       2:05.47
13  Mike Hughey                2:11.73
14  Cyrus C.                   2:32.91
15  randomtoad                 2:39.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Lumej                      2:44.37
17  PeterV                     2:56.50
18  blizzardmb                 3:03.47
19  msemtd                     3:29.36
20  MatsBergsten               4:18.38
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (11)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  MTGjumper                  2:57.84
 2  Kian                       3:48.00
 3  Tim Reynolds               4:03.25
 4  Stini                      4:16.41
 5  AvGalen                    4:23.07
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                4:55.53
 7  jamesdeanludlow            5:15.47
 8  Lumej                      7:08.17
 9  msemtd                     8:16.11
10  PeterV                     8:36.04
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  MatsBergsten              12:52.26
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Edam                          1.06
 2  Yes, We Can!                  1.38
 3  PeterV                        1.56
 4  jamesdeanludlow               1.60
 5  Evan Liu                      1.62
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Musli4brekkies                1.69
 7  Stini                         1.76
 8  Mike Hughey                   1.80
 9  salshort                      1.89
10  msemtd                        2.38
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  jamesdeanludlow               3.12
 2  Mike Hughey                   4.13
 3  Stini                         5.47
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  DavidWoner                    7.70
 2  Tim Reynolds                 14.67
 3  SimonWestlund                14.72
 4  jamesdeanludlow              17.14
 5  Mike Hughey                  18.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  msemtd                       29.02
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (12)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                 5.40
 2  fazrulz                       6.96
 3  Ewks                          8.88
 4  kinch2002                     9.34
 5  Tim Reynolds                  9.71
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Yes, We Can!                 10.94
 7  randomtoad                   11.35
 8  salshort                     12.29
 9  JunwenYao                    12.91
10  Stini                        12.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mike Hughey                  13.84
12  msemtd                       18.75
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (9)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              1:06.79
 2  Yes, We Can!               1:58.71
 3  Tim Reynolds               2:14.28
 4  Rubiks560                  2:19.90
 5  Stini                      2:44.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                2:49.13
 7  jamesdeanludlow            3:35.15
 8  salshort                   3:46.50
 9  msemtd                     4:54.13
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  MTGjumper                    13.89
 2  SimonWestlund                19.95
 3  trying-to-speedcube...       20.63
 4  fazrulz                      30.78
 5  Mike Hughey                  50.11
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  jamesdeanludlow            1:02.02
 7  blizzardmb                 1:05.87
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  guusrs                    25.8
 2  Stini                     27.8
 3  Tim Reynolds              28.6
 4  TMOY                      30.8
 5  Mike Hughey               32.6
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  fanwuq                    33.2
 7  zaub3rfr4g                43.8
 8  Cyrus C.                  50.2
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## Toad (Jan 5, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> 3x3x3 fewest moves: (8)​
> 
> ```
> [COLOR="Blue"] [B]1  guusrs                    25.8[/B]
> ...



That guy is insane...

Anyway, quite pleased with how I've done in my first year of speedsolving... Looking forward to massive improvements in 2010 

THANKS TO ARNAUD AND MATS FOR ALL THE WORK YOU DO FOR THESE COMPS


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 5, 2010)

Right, I've updated my full set of results for the entire year for import into your favourite spreadsheet or database. This is a plain text file with tab-separated fields.

http://www.tecspy.com/mick/weekly-comp-results-2009.ts.txt

It is now time to get creative with charts!


----------



## Kian (Jan 5, 2010)

Oye. If I competed in the last month of the year I would have not lost to Woner, damnit.


----------



## Toad (Jan 5, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Right, I've updated my full set of results for the entire year for import into your favourite spreadsheet or database. This is a plain text file with tab-separated fields.
> 
> http://www.tecspy.com/mick/weekly-comp-results-2009.ts.txt
> 
> It is now time to get creative with charts!



That is a large text file...


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 5, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> 3x3x3 fewest moves: (8)​
> 
> ```
> [COLOR="Blue"] [B]1  guusrs                    25.8[/B]
> ...



Ew. 33.2? I'll try not to fail so much this year. 
Guus, Stini, and Tim are quite amazing for their sub-30 averages!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm aiming for top 10 this year, I can't do BLD yet so I'm handicapped there, but I'm planning on doing 2,3,4,5,6,7,OH,FMC,2-4,2-5,&megaminx. I hope to start 2BLD,pyraminx,&sq1 soon.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow - I did better on BLD than I expected! Especially 3x3x3. And I'm happy to have been in the top 5 at 2x2x2 BLD despite doing it in normal BLD fashion. And congratulations to Mats for doing the same!


----------



## jave (Jan 6, 2010)

Overall 171 (85 points)

3x3x3 137
4x4x4 154
3x3x3 OH 92
Pyra 55

haha nothing to brag about but i probably only joined about 5 or 6 times 

and I recently bought Mini QJ 4x4x4 and a 2x2x2.. so gonna join more events this year

good luck guys and gals 

cheers~


----------



## Faz (Jan 6, 2010)

Woo podium finish 

Stupid broken wrist


----------



## MistArts (Jan 6, 2010)

fanwuq said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 fewest moves: (8)​
> ...



Must start practicing again...


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 6, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Lots of lists again, for those who likes them.



These lists are nice. Thankyou. Its nice for me to see improvement from last quarter. Its not as epic as some of the crazy kids, but nice to see. 

A belated new years resolution - I resolve to keep my own data base and spreadsheets of personal weekly results to map them out.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 7, 2010)

OK, I just wrote a little Java application to read the results lists and display charts - here's an example of 3x3x3 for the whole of 2009 with a few competitors...







Any requests for charts to be produced?


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 7, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Any requests for charts to be produced?



Ooh. Edam, cookingfat and myself for 4x4 would be interesting.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 7, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > Any requests for charts to be produced?
> ...


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 7, 2010)

Spoiler






MichaelErskine said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelErskine said:
> ...






Pete was still hanging on before his break. I think he'll be back up(or down?) with us by March, probably before.

Cheers, Michael


----------



## Toad (Jan 7, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Any requests for charts to be produced?



EVERYONE on 3x3...?

If your program can handle that, it'd be really interesting to see trends??


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 7, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> OK, I just wrote a little Java application to read the results lists and display charts - here's an example of 3x3x3 for the whole of 2009 with a few competitors...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice application Michael! I've been thinking of doing something like this, now I don't have to


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 7, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > Any requests for charts to be produced?
> ...


Here's why I didn't publish such a chart first!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok, I realized that I slacked off for pretty much all of 2009, so I will try to do as many weeks with as many events as possible, without disrupting my school work.


----------



## Toad (Jan 7, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelErskine said:
> ...



Ah ok...


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 16, 2010)

Are you no longer updating the leader boards?

EDIT: I answered my own question...... nevermind....


----------

